# James Llewellin's Off Season Strength and Mass Journal



## supercell

After saying that I wouldn't be doing a pre contest thread for the British I felt like I'd short changed a few of you, so in its place I thought I'd give a different perspective on competition training by running an off season strength and mass journal.

As many of you know from reading my Arnold thread, I am giving the British my 'heart and soul' this year and know that this year is a good a year as any to realise my dream of winning the light heavies. There will as always be some incredible competition out there and that's why I made the decision to 'opt' out of the pre comp thread thing later this year.

As many of you are well aware my off season is normally very 'unstructured' but as you (or most of you are aware) I always said that 2008 was going to be a very different animal for me.

The journal will really be a log of all my training sessions to give you a little insight into what goes into a well structured off season strength and mass cycle. I will post my diet along with my training split and then after each sesssion I will post up weights, sets, reps and exercises used as well as training time spent lifting.

I have pretty much had 2 weeks off training (well training properly) due to being in the U.S and also falling foul to a flu bug/man flu thing this last week.

Today was my first session back and Matt was there fired up too, ready to start the programme which I believe will last around 12-16 weeks.

I have eaten well since returning from the States and have eaten clean but eaten a fair bit. My weight is now around 14st 7lbs when i wake which is about the heaviest I have ever been. I would like to slowly reach around 15st but no more, this will be around 7lbs more than I have ever held before. The plan will be to stick at around the 14st 7 mark for the next few weeks whilst my body once again gets used to the weight and whilst I shake off this cough I have from the man flu.

I will then slowly hope to creep up to around 15st whilst maintaining a good level of conditioning.

So what is the plan with cardio in this off season phase? Well my plan is to do around 20 mins 5x a week mon-fri with the weekends off. It will be fairly high intensity cardio but brief, just really enough to keep my appetite up and my metabolism healthy.

My training split is basically training each bodypart every 9 days so giving me plenty of time to rest and recover from the heavy lifting.

The split will be as follows

Day 1 mon train-shoulders/calfs

Day 2 tues off

Day 3 weds train-quads/hams

Day 4 thurs off

Day 5 fri train-chest/tri's

Day 6 sat off

Day 7 sun off

Day 8 mon train-back/bi's

Day 9 tues off

Day 10 wed repeat day 1

So we will just be training mon, weds and fri each week with weekends off.

For large body parts we will be doing around 3/4 exercises for around 3-4 sets which will include 2 warm ups then 1-2 sets to failure.

Reps will range from 4-10 typically.

Small muscle groups will be 2/3 exercises of 3 sets which will have 2 warm ups then 1 set to failure.

Rest time between sets will be anywhere from 2-5 mins depending on how much back slapping and psyching up takes place )

With my diet I am not being as strict with weighing my food. I will still be keeping an eye on weights but rather by the packaging rather than scales. The only foods I will weigh will be my oats, protein powders and WMS.

TBH I have a fairly good idea what a certain weight looks like now after weighing for nearly 12 months solidly. What I dont want to be at THIS stage is a slave to the weighing scales, this I will leave for the pre contest period as this is when I am religious about it.

I want my off season to be enjoyable and less stressful that my pre contest phase and this is one way I can minimise this and keep my body and mind healthy.

I will also go by how my body feels. If I feel full and not hungry then I will reduce portion size, if I feel hungry then I will increase if necessary. What i will do though is eat every 2.5 hours from the moment I get up to the moment I go to bed.

My supplements will as always come from Myprotein.co.uk and will include:-

MP Max meal replacements

MP max flapjacks

Acetyl L Carnitine

Beta Alanine

L Glutamine

Impact Whey

Total Protein

Vitamin B Super Complex

Daily Vitamins

WMS

Vitamin C

Caffiene Pro

Creatine

ZMA

My rough daily diet will be as follows and is pretty much what I have been eating since returning from the U.S

*On waking* 10g glutamine, 200mgs caffiene

*Cardio* 20 mins (only Mon-Fri)

*Meal 1* 7am 55g Impact whey, 60g WMS, 3g Beta alanine, 2g acetyl L carnitine, Vitamins and minerals

*Meal 2* 8am 50g Oats, 30g Total protein, 20g peanut butter, handful raisins.

*Train *9.30am (Only Mon, Wed, Fri)

*Meal 3* 11am 55g Impact whey, 60g WMS, 5g creatine, 10g glutamine, 1000mgs Vitamin C

*Meal 4* 1pm 100g rice, 200g chicken, 10g olive oil, 1 samll pot natural yoghurt

*Meal 5* 3.30pm 1 MP Max meal replacement, 1 MP max flapjack

*Meal 6* 5.30pm 100g rice, 200g chicken, 10g olive oil, 1 apple

*Meal 7* 7.30pm 300g Oven chips, 200g steak, selection of roasted veggies

*Meal 8* 80g oats, 65g Total protein, 20g peanut butter

On retiring 10g glutamine, ZMA formula

*Protein* = 375

*Carbs = *450

*Fats = *100

*Approximate k/cals* = 4200.

On non training days the PWO meal will be substituted for a solid meal of similar breakdown.

Meals may vary a little and some days whole eggs will be on the menu (5 eggs) with (4x) wholewheat bread.

I will have 1 cheat meal a week if I feel it necessary and will be whatever I want but again no pudding as not keen on anything sweet.

So to today's session

*Monday 10th March 2008*

*Shoulders/calves*

*Shoulders*

*1. Seated 'dead stop' barbell shoulder press*

1x8 60kgs

1x6 80kgs

1x6 100kgs

1x3 (+2 assisted) 122.5kgs

1x8 100kgs

*2. Side raises (standing)*

1x8 14kgs

1x8 19kgs

1x8 21kgs dropping to 1x8 12kgs (drop set)

*3. Lying rear laterals*

1x15 17kgs

1x12 19kgs

*Total time **40 mins*

*Calves*

*1. Donkey calf machine*

1x20 3/4 stack

1x20 full stack

1x20 full stack

*2. Standing calf raises (single leg)*

1x10 whole stack (each leg)

1x10 whole stack (each leg) then 1x15 both feet with full stack (drop set)

*Total time **10 mins*

It was great to be back lifting some decent weights again and although I am not feeling 100% it did me the world of good mentally and as a result I have felt great all day with loads of energy.

The pump was excellent as I am full of glycogen and the associated water after the competition. My shoulders were that pumped they felt like they were going to split. Training calves after was a good idea as we forgot about how pumped and tight our shoulders were as the pain and blood transferred to the lower legs. A lot of stretching was done after calves as it was the first heavy calf workout for around 3-4 weeks.

So all in all a very positive start to this phase of the off season and for the first time I am really looking forward to training, getting stronger and growing some more. Matt has foolishly told me I will be aiming for a 300kgs deadlift by the end of the year....I just laughed at him and said 'Is that all!!!'  :lift:Considering I havent deadlifted for around 2 years it will be interesting to see where I actually end up, hopefully not in A&E!

Happy Lifting!!

J


----------



## ParaManiac

So glad you're doing another journal mate,such an ocean of information.

You're a top man,best wishes.


----------



## hilly

as always mate looks like you have got a good plan. The diet and training all look good and i can see it will be a bit more enjoyable.

Keep up the good work im sure you will keep making constant progress with your hard work and dedication


----------



## dan2004

My word the detail you provide in these journals is unreal! Thanks for sharing this ill be following closely ! All the best


----------



## clarkey

Great to see you sharing your ideas again James, your posts inspire and help so many of us. All the best with your off season.


----------



## Nine Pack

James, call me one evening this week. I know I am usually just the diet guy but I want to run something by you....


----------



## justdiscovering

knew you'd do one!!!! thanks again for the pleasure james.your time and effort much appreciated.:first:


----------



## hertderg

I'm over the moon that you are doing this journal James, the enthusiasm,info and advice jumps off the page at the reader and I know that it has a massive positive effect on myself.

Don't forget to include the you tube vids, they were a fantastic addition to your Arnold thread.

Good luck James.


----------



## jjb1

and theres me thinking i might not be logging on for a while.......then ya do another journal! ;-)


----------



## ah24

Cheers J, your threads really do serve well for info and motivation


----------



## Nine Pack

Journal junkie :smokin:


----------



## smithy26

cool , this should be good. good idea james


----------



## DB

300kg dead would be impressive! now i aint one to comment on you dude as your are far more advanced than me.. but watch the waist with those heavy deads! dont want to get too thick! i got up2 260kg on deads but u could see my waist getting wider so knocked it back to around the 200kg mark for more reps

just a thought 

p.s

good to se u back on the board! although i dont always post on your journal i always read every post just dont wanna spam up your thread


----------



## Tinytom

Thats a good training plan James

I did pretty much that split last year in the off season and it worked very well

Too many people think about training a body in a week, well you cant do that and expect to grow freaky big because of the rest needed.

See you soon at Skyline.


----------



## Warstu

will be intresting to good another journal of your , damn your lifts on delts were crazy and calve workout seemed good calves are my strongest bodypart but my calves are only 17s whih aint good hoping they look good after my cut.

Goodluck with your offseason bro


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> 300kg dead would be impressive! now i aint one to comment on you dude as your are far more advanced than me.. but watch the waist with those heavy deads! dont want to get too thick! i got up2 260kg on deads but u could see my waist getting wider so knocked it back to around the 200kg mark for more reps
> 
> just a thought
> 
> p.s
> 
> good to se u back on the board! although i dont always post on your journal i always read every post just dont wanna spam up your thread


I am hearing you brother. Something I am aware of and will be keeping an eye on for sure. As for 300kgs dead, I have more chance of winning the lottery TBH but it gives me a target.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Thats a good training plan James
> 
> I did pretty much that split last year in the off season and it worked very well
> 
> Too many people think about training a body in a week, well you cant do that and expect to grow freaky big because of the rest needed.
> 
> See you soon at Skyline.


I'd love to say it was my idea but unfortunately it wsn't, Matt takes the credit there although we were thinking along similar lines.

TBH we were both just starting to get a little over trained after 8 weeks of a 7 day split. This seems just about perfect and gives me my weekends free to spend with my lovely wife. 

Looking forward to seeing you again mate, lots to catch up on plus killing each other in the gym is fun!:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Journal junkie :smokin:


.....And just as I'd conquered my cardio addiction too. Oh well this one burns far fewer calories plus I get the bonus of viewing porn simultaneously; life aint all bad you know. 

J


----------



## jjb1

i always take weekends off with my 7 day splitt 2on 1off 2on 2off

same as dorian yates i belive when he trained for olympia

i have considered day on day off though


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> I'd love to say it was my idea but unfortunately it wsn't, Matt takes the credit there although we were thinking along similar lines.
> 
> TBH we were both just starting to get a little over trained after 8 weeks of a 7 day split. This seems just about perfect and gives me my weekends free to spend with my lovely wife.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again mate, lots to catch up on plus killing each other in the gym is fun!:lift:
> 
> J


Hang on a minute* I've* been advocating the one on, one off, nine day four way split rotation for ages. Didn't listen to me then did you?! Bugga 

Anyway James, on a serious note, DB has a point. From some angles on the show pics, your midline looks to be getting thicker so don't go crazy with them deads.

I'm going to make one last plea & to hell with the flaming I might get from the 'yes men', I only have your best interests at heart James so please don't get offended;

*STOP TRAINING YOUR ARMS!!* They are overpowering the rest of your physique & throwing your symmetry right off. I know you love training with Matt & it does you both a lot of good, but you have different goals & different physiques so you can't both train the same & expect it to be perfect. You could do with sitting back, taking an honest look at your physique & asking which bodyparts* actually need* to be improved, and equally importantly, which parts *do **not*.

Simply training every bodypart all the time just because that's what most people do is never going to iron out your symmetry. It may be a bit boring but a restricted split, allowing all the stimulation, rest & recuperation to be concentrated on the lagging bodyparts is IMO, the only way for you to go from here if you truly want to exploit your full potential. Training every bodypart just 'because' will dilute the progress you could make on the lagging parts & serve to further highlight the imbalances.

The untrained parts will still get enough stimulation to maintain from the other sessions & with your diet nailed, you will NOT lose any muscle in those areas.

There, I've said it. Ultimately, it's your decision but I hope you know why I'm saying this to you. It's because I'm a good friend, and will never be a 'yes man'. Speak soon (unless you are p1ssed at me  )


----------



## Galtonator

I have used this split for a good few months as well thanks to some advice from Troy Brown via email and its much better for recovery


----------



## Ollie B

Im glad your doing another journal James. I learn so much from them.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just made my day when i saw a new journal...great stuff james


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Hang on a minute* I've* been advocating the one on, one off, nine day four way split rotation for ages. Didn't listen to me then did you?! Bugga
> 
> Anyway James, on a serious note, DB has a point. From some angles on the show pics, your midline looks to be getting thicker so don't go crazy with them deads.
> 
> I'm going to make one last plea & to hell with the flaming I might get from the 'yes men', I only have your best interests at heart James so please don't get offended;
> 
> *STOP TRAINING YOUR ARMS!!* They are overpowering the rest of your physique & throwing your symmetry right off. I know you love training with Matt & it does you both a lot of good, but you have different goals & different physiques so you can't both train the same & expect it to be perfect. You could do with sitting back, taking an honest look at your physique & asking which bodyparts* actually need* to be improved, and equally importantly, which parts *do **not*.
> 
> Simply training every bodypart all the time just because that's what most people do is never going to iron out your symmetry. It may be a bit boring but a restricted split, allowing all the stimulation, rest & recuperation to be concentrated on the lagging bodyparts is IMO, the only way for you to go from here if you truly want to exploit your full potential. Training every bodypart just 'because' will dilute the progress you could make on the lagging parts & serve to further highlight the imbalances.
> 
> The untrained parts will still get enough stimulation to maintain from the other sessions & with your diet nailed, you will NOT lose any muscle in those areas.
> 
> There, I've said it. Ultimately, it's your decision but I hope you know why I'm saying this to you. It's because I'm a good friend, and will never be a 'yes man'. Speak soon (unless you are p1ssed at me  )


Hey Paul,

How could I be ****ed at you mate?

I *WILL* not train my arms, I totally agree.

As for the split, yes you have advocated that in the past how could i forget (I think at the time I ignored you!!  )

As for mid section, I was heavily bloated in States, only just going now!! Right up to a week out my midsection was tight, infact Sarah thought it was smaller (prob cos the rest of me was bigger).

I just fcuked up in the States and held a sh1t load of water in my abdomen, just as I often do for a few weeks following a show.

I will as I said keep an eye on things but my diet for the British will be brutal, full doesn't suit me. Yes it looks great in the gym but not good on the stage, so lesson No1 learnt.

As we said the U.S was always a little bit of an experiment but I now know that being depleted coming into the final week and hitting a good carb up is the way for me to go and I'd think you'd agree (looking back at the Gravesend in 2006 and the British in 2007).

Its a harder diet but as you know I am not afraid of that. This show just gone has served notice for me. As you well know I am part machine and I will do as I am programmed to do by you.

That starts with no arm training, on a positive note though that means even less training and even more rest. Bring it on!!!

Sometimes your ideas are OK you know ;-)

J


----------



## LOCUST

Thanks for doing another journal James, i learn so much too.

I know you know this anyway but by expressing yourself via your journal, lets you rant and say what you feel about training/ deit etc.

When i was cutting i did a journal to be totally honest it kept me motivated (not that your not lol) and on the right track and my cut wouldnt have been as much of a success as it was if i didnt do a journal !!!!!

looking forward to reading it mate !


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> How could I be ****ed at you mate?
> 
> I *WILL* not train my arms, I totally agree.
> 
> As for the split, yes you have advocated that in the past how could i forget (I think at the time I ignored you!!  )
> 
> As for mid section, I was heavily bloated in States, only just going now!! Right up to a week out my midsection was tight, infact Sarah thought it was smaller (prob cos the rest of me was bigger).
> 
> I just fcuked up in the States and held a sh1t load of water in my abdomen, just as I often do for a few weeks following a show.
> 
> I will as I said keep an eye on things but my diet for the British will be brutal, full doesn't suit me. Yes it looks great in the gym but not good on the stage, so lesson No1 learnt.
> 
> As we said the U.S was always a little bit of an experiment but I now know that being depleted coming into the final week and hitting a good carb up is the way for me to go and I'd think you'd agree (looking back at the Gravesend in 2006 and the British in 2007).
> 
> Its a harder diet but as you know I am not afraid of that. This show just gone has served notice for me. As you well know I am part machine and I will do as I am programmed to do by you.
> 
> That starts with no arm training, on a positive note though that means even less training and even more rest. Bring it on!!!
> 
> Sometimes your ideas are OK you know ;-)
> 
> J


Thanks buddy. I really want to see you make the most of your potential, and I truly believe that you can take your physique much further.

I look forward to helping you for the british 'keeping it under the radar' & then unveiling the results at Nottingham. Bring it on!! BTW, for the British, you have to have my gym logo tattooed on your glutes!


----------



## jjb1

imo your so packed of muscle you do not need to try and grasp that full look your HUGE dry as a bone bro

but i did think ya looked good in all your pics ;-)


----------



## maccer

look forward to following this and learning some more


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> 300kg dead would be impressive! now i aint one to comment on you dude as your are far more advanced than me.. but watch the waist with those heavy deads! dont want to get too thick! i got up2 260kg on deads but u could see my waist getting wider so knocked it back to around the 200kg mark for more reps


Are you sure the nice people at KFC were not more to blame than the deads,


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Are you sure the nice people at KFC were not more to blame than the deads,


LOL

Great to have you do another journal James i read every one through

Deadlifts widening the waist well i dont know about that i have always pulled very heavy and have seen no thickening on the obliques only the lower back, that said i have always worn a belt perhaps raw there could be a difference i do not know.


----------



## DB

Nytol said:


> Are you sure the nice people at KFC were not more to blame than the deads,


ahh u pr1ck! here is me 3 weeks out with a chest infection feeling sorry for myself and you're bangin on about my fave food which I can't have :boohoo:

who needs enemies hey!


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> LOL
> 
> Great to have you do another journal James i read every one through
> 
> Deadlifts widening the waist well i dont know about that i have always pulled very heavy and have seen no thickening on the obliques only the lower back, that said i have always worn a belt perhaps raw there could be a difference i do not know.


I've always pulled raw, and my waist is pretty small, so I do not agree with the thickening thing at all.

I also know a lot of people with good deadlifts who have tight waists.

Seems a handy excuse for people to train light IMO.

(No offence DB , well maybe a little bit,  )


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol said:


> I've always pulled raw, and my waist is pretty small, so I do not agree with the thickening thing at all.
> 
> I also know a lot of people with good deadlifts who have tight waists.
> 
> Seems a handy excuse for people to train light IMO.
> 
> (No offence DB , well maybe a little bit,  )


I've noticed a thickening of my waist from deads & doing a few more 'old school but good school' moves (for example standing barbell military press). It's usually the internal obliques & the TVA that will thicken to stabilise the core under the increased workload. The external obliques tend not to suffer as this is a deep core response, but the visual change is the same, a thicker waist. You seem to be the exception to the rule Nytol, & have kept a tight waist. There's a word for that..... oh yes, g1t!


----------



## jw007

Hmmmmm is this James L thread or 9packs???????


----------



## Nine Pack

jw007 said:


> Hmmmmm is this James L thread or 9packs???????


Excuse me? I've put just three proper posts on here, apart from a couple of one liners & all relevant to James about his training.


----------



## Tinytom

I do a lot of squats and deads and I havent noticed a thickening of my waist. Although I dont train as heavy on squats or deads now. In the off season my waist is 34 and diet time its 30 but I put that down to just my fat mass rather than an exercise.

Gavin Laird (weeman) made an interesting argument against the theroy of increased wasit size a while ago. Maybe if he sees this he can contribute.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

As already said James, great to see the new journal, following you through your bulk will undoubtedly thorugh up some extar gems will can all implement into our bulking diets.

As I said the other day, just reading your journals have mad me rethink about the way I bulk an diet, and after speaking with you and making those tweaks I can't wait to put it into practice and see how my body reacts!

As you've said 08 is a big year for you and I wish you all the best

Rob


----------



## Tall

Interesting on the Deads/Squats/OHP and waist thickness. I was under the impression waist thickness was often a side effect of running GH for extended periods of time?

Do anyone compete with a tiny (i.e. sub 27" waist?) who also does heavy Deads & Squats?


----------



## pitbull1436114521

*My opinion is it isn't so much a waist size but look..*

*As BB's on stage we try to build an illusion of size.*

*Certain movements in most people can cause certain muscles to be over developed or just to become more obvious and even if the waist doesn't get bigger it can appear so.*

*Sam*


----------



## jw007

Nine Pack said:


> Excuse me? I've put just three proper posts on here, apart from a couple of one liners & all relevant to James about his training.


I do apologise, you must remember Im just a meat head and i get very confused when i read someone talking about themselves on someone elses thread.

It was just an observation and not a critisism.

Hope you have taken no offence


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

great news on the new thread, keep the fans happy haha, this forums always been great but the journals by your self and a couple of others make it so much better.

nine pack keeps the threads buzzing along sweet me thinks,i always look forward to reading his replies, i have followed his posts for over a year and learn t so much from them.

just wish he would do a comp journel 

i am a nine pack fan


----------



## ParaManiac

TH&S said:


> Do anyone compete with a tiny (i.e. sub 27" waist?) who also does heavy Deads & Squats?


Paul George


----------



## hackskii

Bump for me to read.


----------



## supercell

*Today is Weds 12th March 2008*

Today was a good day.

Not for any other reason than the leg session today was a great one.

After coughing my lungs up for the past 4 days I was a little reserved as far as what to expect of myself, plus the fact it was my first 'proper' leg session for 6 weeks!!

Anyway to the session itself

*1. Front Squats*

1x8 60kgs

1x8 80kgs

1x6 100kgs

1x5 120kgs

1x5 140kgs

After chalking my t shirt (thanks to Matt) the exercise became less of a 'hang onto the bar for dear life' exercise and more of a 'concentrate on the form' exercise.

I think we both suprised ourselves here as to how heavy we were actually going to go. I last did front squats about 2 years ago and Matt did them around 5 years ago.

Form was excellent, right to the bottom until glutes hit hamstrings. It felt suprisingly comfortable but with my rather wheezy chest it certainly made me breathless.

it felt good and 140kg on the front squat was a great start to our leg workouts for this phase of the off season.

*2. Hack Squats*

1x12 120kgs (I am taking the machine as 20kgs here but in reality its probably more)

1x8 140kgs

1x8 180kgs

The hacks felt good after the front squats and really hit my quads a treat after a serious pre exhaustion on the front squats. They really did feel pumped by this point and very wobbly meaning I had gone pretty much to muscular failure.

*3. Seated ham curls*

1x15 half stack

1x15 3/4 stack

1xfailure whole stack

The difference between the 3/4 stack and whole stack was huge. I think I managed around 10 reps (last 1-2 assisted) with the whole stack but by then my legs were shaking

*4. Standing Leg Curls*

1x12 20kgs

1x12 25kgs

1xfailure 30kgs

Again on the work set I went to failure on these with Matt just giving me a helping spot on the last rep or so, in fact we had to laugh because on the last rep he lifted the whole weight and I couldn't lift the weight of my leg!!!

I sit here now with my legs feeling tight and getting DOMS already.

Looking forward to a day off tomorrow as I am knackered tonight and really want to shift this cough as its not conducive to training although saying that todays session was right up there with the best.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

> great news on the new thread, keep the fans happy haha, this forums always been great but the journals by your self and a couple of others make it so much better.
> 
> nine pack keeps the threads buzzing along sweet me thinks,i always look forward to reading his replies, i have followed his posts for over a year and learn t so much from them.
> 
> just wish he would do a comp journel
> 
> i am a nine pack fan


A pre contest journal from me would be very boring I suspect. I set the macros, hit the cardio & every day is identical, apart from me becoming more Zombie like as the weeks pass. James' journals are far more interesting as he maintains brain function right the way through whereas my brain dribbles out my ears after about six weeks! My gym journal is about to get intersting though...

James, further to our discussions this is what I think IMHO you need to concentrate on to iron out the symmetry:

*Back in general*

*Hamstrings (which seem to be growing so let's keep it that way)*

*Chest*

That's it as far as I can see. Your delts are like cannonballs, your arms should have their own postcode & your quads are well proportioned (maybe a tiny bit more in the adductor region, Staffy is the gifted one there though). You could do a restricted split on those on an eod schedule & work in two distinctly different back workouts & rotate them (one heavy rowing session & one pulldown & chins etc). Chest is not so easy to vary but I strongly advise some deep tissue work on the pecs by an experienced sports masseur to stretch the fascia out & allow more growth. It'll be painful, but knowing you it'll not even be an issue.

This split would see each of the workouts being hit every sixth /seventh day. Something like this perhaps:

Day 1) Heavy Rowing Back session

Day 2) Rest

Day 3) Chest

Day 4) Rest

day 5) Hams & lower back (deads)

Day 6) Rest

Day 7) Back (pulldowns & chins)

Day 8) Rest

Day 9) Rest

Day 10) If recovered, repeat cycle or take another days rest & begin again.

Now this may seem a little against the grain to what I normally advocate, but factor in that the other bodyparts are not using up any recuperative energy or nutrients & these trained bodyparts will recover & adapt to the increased workload. If you tried this frequency whilst still hitting the entire body, you'd burn out rapidly, but not this way.


----------



## _GM_

nice to see another journal, also im happy that its a off season one, as we have had two pre cop, good to see what you do in the off season


----------



## amjad.khan

Nice to see you back James, Im really glad you doing a off-season journal. i have personally learn and many others also from this site have learned s**t loads from your journals. By reading your journal i have tweak my training and im already see mass improvement that i never see before. thanks for taking your own time and creating this awesome thread. :cheer2:


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> A pre contest journal from me would be very boring I suspect. I set the macros, hit the cardio & every day is identical, apart from me becoming more Zombie like as the weeks pass. James' journals are far more interesting as he maintains brain function right the way through whereas my brain dribbles out my ears after about six weeks! My gym journal is about to get intersting though...
> 
> James, further to our discussions this is what I think IMHO you need to concentrate on to iron out the symmetry:
> 
> *Back in general*
> 
> *Hamstrings (which seem to be growing so let's keep it that way)*
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> That's it as far as I can see. Your delts are like cannonballs, your arms should have their own postcode & your quads are well proportioned (maybe a tiny bit more in the adductor region, Staffy is the gifted one there though). You could do a restricted split on those on an eod schedule & work in two distinctly different back workouts & rotate them (one heavy rowing session & one pulldown & chins etc). Chest is not so easy to vary but I strongly advise some deep tissue work on the pecs by an experienced sports masseur to stretch the fascia out & allow more growth. It'll be painful, but knowing you it'll not even be an issue.
> 
> This split would see each of the workouts being hit every sixth /seventh day. Something like this perhaps:
> 
> Day 1) Heavy Rowing Back session
> 
> Day 2) Rest
> 
> Day 3) Chest
> 
> Day 4) Rest
> 
> day 5) Hams & lower back (deads)
> 
> Day 6) Rest
> 
> Day 7) Back (pulldowns & chins)
> 
> Day 8) Rest
> 
> Day 9) Rest
> 
> Day 10) If recovered, repeat cycle or take another days rest & begin again.
> 
> Now this may seem a little against the grain to what I normally advocate, but factor in that the other bodyparts are not using up any recuperative energy or nutrients & these trained bodyparts will recover & adapt to the increased workload. If you tried this frequency whilst still hitting the entire body, you'd burn out rapidly, but not this way.


Hi Paul,

Thanks for taking the time to do that but what you also have to understand is that I now have a training partner.

As a BBer I have to weigh up the benefits of doing your split on my own against the benefit of having a hard working and motivating training partner.

Your split would mean losing the very one thing that I feel is important to me and I'd be back training like a **** on my own.

The benefits of training with Matt are huge and I WILL NOT give that up. It may not be in your opinion PERFECT for me in terms of my physique but it is infinately better than training on my own as I have done for the last 5 years. Plus he's a good friend too and has gone out of his way to assist me and show me a different way of training that I personally think WILL show a better James at the British.

The world is not perfect and nor am I but my world at the moment is about as perfect as it will get and I dont want to lose that.

I am sure you understand my stance here.

J


----------



## 3752

Nine Pack said:


> James, further to our discussions this is what I think IMHO you need to concentrate on to iron out the symmetry:


*WHAT* he does your ironing aswell jesus man


----------



## Warstu

supercell said:


> *Today is Weds 12th March 2008*
> 
> Today was a good day.
> 
> Not for any other reason than the leg session today was a great one.
> 
> After coughing my lungs up for the past 4 days I was a little reserved as far as what to expect of myself, plus the fact it was my first 'proper' leg session for 6 weeks!!
> 
> Anyway to the session itself
> 
> *1. Front Squats*
> 
> 1x8 60kgs
> 
> 1x8 80kgs
> 
> 1x6 100kgs
> 
> 1x5 120kgs
> 
> 1x5 140kgs
> 
> After chalking my t shirt (thanks to Matt) the exercise became less of a 'hang onto the bar for dear life' exercise and more of a 'concentrate on the form' exercise.
> 
> I think we both suprised ourselves here as to how heavy we were actually going to go. I last did front squats about 2 years ago and Matt did them around 5 years ago.
> 
> Form was excellent, right to the bottom until glutes hit hamstrings. It felt suprisingly comfortable but with my rather wheezy chest it certainly made me breathless.
> 
> it felt good and 140kg on the front squat was a great start to our leg workouts for this phase of the off season.
> 
> *2. Hack Squats*
> 
> 1x12 120kgs (I am taking the machine as 20kgs here but in reality its probably more)
> 
> 1x8 140kgs
> 
> 1x8 180kgs
> 
> The hacks felt good after the front squats and really hit my quads a treat after a serious pre exhaustion on the front squats. They really did feel pumped by this point and very wobbly meaning I had gone pretty much to muscular failure.
> 
> *3. Seated ham curls*
> 
> 1x15 half stack
> 
> 1x15 3/4 stack
> 
> 1xfailure whole stack
> 
> The difference between the 3/4 stack and whole stack was huge. I think I managed around 10 reps (last 1-2 assisted) with the whole stack but by then my legs were shaking
> 
> *4. Standing Leg Curls*
> 
> 1x12 20kgs
> 
> 1x12 25kgs
> 
> 1xfailure 30kgs
> 
> Again on the work set I went to failure on these with Matt just giving me a helping spot on the last rep or so, in fact we had to laugh because on the last rep he lifted the whole weight and I couldn't lift the weight of my leg!!!
> 
> I sit here now with my legs feeling tight and getting DOMS already.
> 
> Looking forward to a day off tomorrow as I am knackered tonight and really want to shift this cough as its not conducive to training although saying that todays session was right up there with the best.
> 
> J


Damn matey , Considering your first proper leg workout your lifts are inzane mate , I thought your leg workout would have more movement then that in it to be honest Think Am 2/3 years ago from having a chance of keeping him with you in weigh wise .

My basic leg workout is

Squat

Leg Ext

Lying ham curls ,

Stiff deads and lunges if am not too tired, If you have time could you give me your views of the exercise I do , thanks


----------



## supercell

Warstu said:


> Damn matey , Considering your first proper leg workout your lifts are inzane mate , I thought your leg workout would have more movement then that in it to be honest Think Am 2/3 years ago from having a chance of keeping him with you in weigh wise .
> 
> My basic leg workout is
> 
> Squat
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> Lying ham curls ,
> 
> Stiff deads and lunges if am not too tired, If you have time could you give me your views of the exercise I do , thanks


I train my legs with fewer exercises, sets and reps now but I use a lot more intensity, thats the key. Long drawn out leg workouts (or any workout for that matter) can be counterproductive to your recovery and gains.

Your training programme looks Ok to me but remember the following.....

I always tend to start with a compound movement as I find leg ext harsh on my knees so would rather do front squats, hacks, leg press first but do plenty of warm ups. I personally see ext as a finishing exercise and may put in 1-2 sets at the end once the main work has been done.

As a guy fairly new to BBing I would stick to the basics. Squats are great, so are leg press. For me leg ext dont really give me any size. If doing lunges make sure you have someone with a good eye watching over your form; there are SO many wrong ways to do lunges!!

As for hams, lying curls and SLdeads are a good way to go IMO. One is shortening the muscle, the other lengthening; perfect. Just make sure you stretch out once the workout is complete as this will also improve your gains and limit DOMS, helping recovery.

Your sets should be around 8-10 for quads and 6-8 for hams (inc warm ups) Hit them once every 7 days making sure that you schedule a day of (or 2) after training them. It puts a lot of strain on the nervous system doing legs so make the most of the recovery period and eat well and consistently to feed them what they need to improve.

Hope this helps

J


----------



## tiptoe

great to have something interestring like this to read again. All the best mate and lets hope a pro card is waiting there for you at the end of it all.


----------



## Warstu

supercell said:


> I train my legs with fewer exercises, sets and reps now but I use a lot more intensity, thats the key. Long drawn out leg workouts (or any workout for that matter) can be counterproductive to your recovery and gains.
> 
> Your training programme looks Ok to me but remember the following.....
> 
> I always tend to start with a compound movement as I find leg ext harsh on my knees so would rather do front squats, hacks, leg press first but do plenty of warm ups. I personally see ext as a finishing exercise and may put in 1-2 sets at the end once the main work has been done.
> 
> As a guy fairly new to BBing I would stick to the basics. Squats are great, so are leg press. For me leg ext dont really give me any size. If doing lunges make sure you have someone with a good eye watching over your form; there are SO many wrong ways to do lunges!!
> 
> As for hams, lying curls and SLdeads are a good way to go IMO. One is shortening the muscle, the other lengthening; perfect. Just make sure you stretch out once the workout is complete as this will also improve your gains and limit DOMS, helping recovery.
> 
> Your sets should be around 8-10 for quads and 6-8 for hams (inc warm ups) Hit them once every 7 days making sure that you schedule a day of (or 2) after training them. It puts a lot of strain on the nervous system doing legs so make the most of the recovery period and eat well and consistently to feed them what they need to improve.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> J


Cheers James Hopefull once again You keep helping me cheers pal Thanks.

What your saying makes sense Never thought of it like that ,

I been training Year and Half so guess I am new as my cutting am trying to bring cuts out, veins out in my legs and lose fat mostly cheers for the advise bro I normally finshed on leg extension I just put the 5 exercise which i do, I have not trained legs for 2 months properly cuz was getting problems from squats they were hurting knees too much so only been doing 2-3 exercise on them ,

Will try out what you advise bro thanks


----------



## jjb1

matt you home wrecker 

i can see good from both angles but i guess there has to be a certain amount of enjoyment in what we do else its hard to keep going


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do that but what you also have to understand is that I now have a training partner.
> 
> As a BBer I have to weigh up the benefits of doing your split on my own against the benefit of having a hard working and motivating training partner.
> 
> Your split would mean losing the very one thing that I feel is important to me and I'd be back training like a **** on my own.
> 
> The benefits of training with Matt are huge and I WILL NOT give that up. It may not be in your opinion PERFECT for me in terms of my physique but it is infinately better than training on my own as I have done for the last 5 years. Plus he's a good friend too and has gone out of his way to assist me and show me a different way of training that I personally think WILL show a better James at the British.
> 
> The world is not perfect and nor am I but my world at the moment is about as perfect as it will get and I dont want to lose that.
> 
> I am sure you understand my stance here.
> 
> J


No problem James, it was merely my take on things. There is always an ideal scenario but it may not be the most realistic so we make the best of what we can whilst keeping within the realms of reality.

I know Matt is pushing you & that is pricelss so you need to keep that dynamic going. I love training with John Hodgson. Is everthing we do exactly as I would like? No, but there's give & take & the benefits of being pushed by someone as driven as me is worth the compromise.


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> No problem James, it was merely my take on things. There is always an ideal scenario but it may not be the most realistic so we make the best of what we can whilst keeping within the realms of reality.
> 
> I know Matt is pushing you & that is pricelss so you need to keep that dynamic going. I love training with John Hodgson. Is everthing we do exactly as I would like? No, but there's give & take & the benefits of being pushed by someone as driven as me is worth the compromise.


Exactly my friend. BTW how are you getting on with Mr Hodgson, is he coming round to your way of thinking? 

J


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Exactly my friend. BTW how are you getting on with Mr Hodgson, is he coming round to your way of thinking?
> 
> J


No comment.  Seriously though, he is always willing to try new ideas but very much likes to stick to the basics which is what got him to where he is today. We have made a few changes over the months & the new approach we are using is paying dividends for both of us so expect to see him get his Mr 'O' invite sometime soon. I'll have one last bash as a master when I turn 40 (two years to go yet) & maybe I'll be big enough to do some damage by then.


----------



## 3752

i will be doing the masters in 2 yrs Paul maybe we will compete together....

so is john putting on more size?


----------



## jjb1

and i thought you were all spring chinckens


----------



## Kezz

can you enter the masters as a first timer???


----------



## jjb1

i think there 2 different things mate


----------



## supercell

Update.

*Friday 14th March 2008*

Yesterday (friday) was chest and tri's day but considering I am not training my arms now (for the forseeable) it was just chest for me.

I am still not feeling 100% and I may pay a visit to the docs to get a new pair of lungs next week.

After only training 3x this week I was up for chest big time and was filled with anticipation as to how strong I would be as I hadn't trained chest 'properly' for around 5 weeks due to the show etc.

I suprised myself and Matt so I would rate it as a very good session.

Although we did very little in terms of volume the intensity was there and my chest is SO sore today, so in terms of muscle trauma and fibre destrction it was pretty insane.

*Chest*

*Flat Bench Press*

1x15 60kgs

1x8 100kgs

1x6 120kgs

1x5 142.5kgs

1x10 120kgs dropped to 100kgs for 5 (failure)

*Incline Flye/Press*

1x12 35kgs

1x10 46kgs (failure)

*Seated Machine Press*

1x15 1/2 stack (failure)

That was it. *Over in 30 mins*. Matt did 1 warm up on Lying tricep ext and then 1 work set but after talking after the session he may well knock arms on the head too as when he didn't train them they grew even more!!!

I now have the weekend off and will rest and eat (as well as running a few errands)

As for my condition 2 weeks after the show, I am fairly pleased with how its all hung together really considering how much I have been stuffing down my face. I have now calmed down as far as my eating goes but being far more instinctive. I am eating every 2-3 hours and just varying the macros depending on my state of hunger (without overeating)

My weight has stabilised now at 14st 7lbs first thing and has been this weight for the last 5 days or so. As I stated I want to hang around this weight for a few weeks until my body feels really comfortable with it and then take it up a notch to push out another 5-7lbs taking me up to the 15 stone mark or 95kgs. I will get no heavier than this and to be honest I will be lucky to get that heavy whilst trying to maintain my lean condition.

Next session is one I am really looking forward to and will be back on monday and the start of our deadlift programme.:lift:

J


----------



## jjb1

i notice your training is now heavier with less sets, is this because matt trains like this or because you think training heavier takes less sets or someother reason?

i do like this way of training myself but changed to higher reps and more sets as i think change is good my body reacts well to high reps now

but i note you drop set off a bit which i like as you make up the reps even though the low heavy set is the 1 work set


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i notice your training is now heavier with less sets, is this because matt trains like this or because you think training heavier takes less sets or someother reason?
> 
> i do like this way of training myself but changed to higher reps and more sets as i think change is good my body reacts well to high reps now
> 
> but i note you drop set off a bit which i like as you make up the reps even though the low heavy set is the 1 work set


Matt has always trained in a similar vain to this but the purpose of this particular phase is to really minimise over training issues and maximise recovery.

I have just come off what can only be described as a 10 month dieting phase, with the rigours of daily cardio and restricted eating (even though I had a small off season window, calories were still restricted)

What I wanted was a regime that would allow plenty of rest, plenty of unrestricted food and limited cardio. This would minimise or completely nullify any potential over training issues for me.

Although the sets and reps are low, both Matt and I hit muscular failure on the all out set, so much so that when we come to do the next exercise we are completely spent. Why take it further and risk comprimising our nervous systems which will in turn comprimise our immune systems and result in systemic over training and no appreciable gains?

I sit here this morning with my chest full of D.O.M.S so the workout served its purpose very well indeed and no doubt tomorrow's will be in a similar vain to friday's. Deadlifts will play the largest role followed by 1 or 2 pull down movements or a combo of 1 pulldown and 1 rowing.

Rest will be greater between sets for back (esp deads) but reps on the deads will range from around 3-6 and the pulldown and rowing movements around 6-8. I would have thought the whole workout for the 2 of us would last no longer than 40 minutes.

By minimising reps on the deads too it will limit the amount (if any) of waist thickening with the emphasis more on strength (overall body) that will allow heavier lifting in other areas to maximise growth. I hope this goes some way to explaining the rationale behind our methodology.

I feel a lot better today. I ate well yesterday but didn't over eat. I slept well (for me) and laid in this morning longer than I have for around 3 years (till around 9am)

Today is a relaxing day and after the excitment of Wales winning the 6 nations yesterday, this evening will be spent with my parents no doubt re watching the match (that both my father and brother attended) and having some good conversation and of course the obligitory roast dinner!!!

Until tomorrow

J


----------



## jjb1

> 'and laid in this morning longer than I have for around 3 years' (till around 9am)
> 
> god you part timer enjoy the rest bro
> 
> no im with you on the training very dorian style although he was riddled with injurys. but like you say not going to far with things could limit this
> 
> i have injurys now from dorians style training but i pushed sometimes up to 2 or 3 sets to failour i think your correct if you hit it right hit it once
> 
> thanks for reply


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> Sorry to intrude James.
> 
> But Jjb if you are getting injured from HIT style training then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> Intensity does not equal poor form, and if the form is tight, your muscle can only lift as much as it can, so should fail without any injury to the muscle or joints.
> 
> IMO HIT training done well will lead to less injury as there is less repetitive stress being put on the joints etc.
> 
> E.g last quad session we did 2 work sets, and were both having trouble walking, both very strict, all on the muscle, compare that to someone who does 10 sets of squats, 10 sets on legs press etc.
> 
> Who is putting their body and connective tissue through more grief?
> 
> Exceptional form is the number one priority in the gym for me and James, I always trained strict and it would seem James did too.
> 
> I have had lots of injuries over the years, from grappling and fighting etc, but never a serious one in the gym, not once.
> 
> A couple of months back I got a bad cramp in my oblique doing Rom DL's, and tried to ignore it, (stupid), and pulled it a bit, and it hurt for 2 weeks, that is probably the worst injury I've ever had, and it was down to me being stupid and ignoring my body, not the weight or training style.
> 
> Maybe you need to drop back on the weight, tighten up your form, and build back up again, it will probably take a couple of months, but then no injuries and more gains,


----------



## supercell

^^^^Well said Yoda.

More rest/sleep, more quality food, less *repetitive* overload, more weight, strict form and sensible cardio = *injury free growth*.

Which of course we *DO* like!!

May the force be with you

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> i will be doing the masters in 2 yrs Paul maybe we will compete together....
> 
> so is john putting on more size?


Paul,

fcuk, there goes my easy ride. Can I get you to reconsider staying in the normal classes?! John is getting bigger, especially in the lower lats & arms. Must be the new training parner...  Joking aside, I'd love to step onstage alongside you Paul, we must comparte notes nearer the time.

Nytol,

Couldn't agree more bud. HIT is not about shifting weight for the hell of it, form has got to be good.


----------



## jjb1

> Maybe you need to drop back on the weight, tighten up your form, and build back up again, it will probably take a couple of months, but then no injuries and more gains,


this is exactly what im doing really bro im taking my focus away from weight and onto working the muscle better, i actually train much stricter than some others i see, i was refering to forced reps more than hit training like you said your muscles will go as far as they can....1 force rep yea but 2 - 3 and your kinda going to loose that strict form slightly

you must have seen guys on a bench press clearly not doing half the weight but there spotter is doing sld's to keep the egos up

i totally agree with every point you made my interest was in this as i like it myself, and it clearly works for you


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> this is exactly what im doing really bro im taking my focus away from weight and onto working the muscle better, i actually train much stricter than some others i see, i was refering to forced reps more than hit training like you said your muscles will go as far as they can....*1 force rep yea but 2 - 3 and your kinda going to loose that strict form slightly*


1st of all I am not a big fan of 2, 3+ forced reps, personally one is normally all I can manage, as my muscles are fried, but that has come from years of training that way.

IMO the rep you fail on, plus one more assisted, is plenty.

Too many forced reps, drops etc will lead to over training, even with low volume.

A forced rep should be you pulling/pushing as hard as you can, and your spotter giving you as much as you need to complete the reps, at normal speed in good form, if your form has to change to make the rep, then he is not giving you enough, and you may as well just cheat it up.


----------



## supercell

*Today is Monday 16th March 2008*

My weight has dropped by 3 lbs over the weekend as my food has been more sensible and the water from the show has all but gone. I weighed just over 90kgs today and felt great (although voice has nearly gone!!!)

Today was back day. I had a lot of anticipation and excitment about todays session as it would be the first time I would have deadlifted in around 2.5-3 years.

My previous max was 190kgs for 1 rep and that was a real struggle!!

Both Matt and I had the same nervous energy coming into this session which was good as both Matt and me spurred each other on.

I was delighted with how it went and although volume was low, intensity was off the scale, but next week we will add in one more exercise which will be weighted chins as a 3rd exercise

The workout was as follows:-

*Deadlifts* (no lifting straps, off floor with just chalk for grip)

1x8 110kgs

1x5 150kgs

1x5 190kgs

1x2 230kgs

1x1 250kgs (got off the floor but failed)

1x6 200kgs

*Narrow grip pulldowns*

1x8 90kgs

1x6 110kgs

1x8 100kgs dropping to 60kgs for a further 6 reps

That was it for today and to pull 230kgs for 2 reps on my first attempt I was quite pleased. 3x my bodyweight would be around 270kgs which I think after a couple of months will be quite achievable.:lift:

Another first today was abdominals. I haven't trained them for around 4 years so whilst Matt did a few sets of biceps I did 3x15 of bench crunches; this doesn't sound much but I wanted to break myself in gently. 

So another brief but intense workout lasting around 40 mins but my back felt solid and pumped.:eek:

The hunger is back with me today so I am upping my food as a result and again being instinctive. My new supplements arrived from myprotein.co.uk today and the new *MP Max range* of Flapjacks and Meal replacements are awesome, so I will have to watch I dont eat too many!!!

My next session is on wednesday and is shoulders. Is it just me or are the weeks just racing by?!!

Happy lifting

J


----------



## Tinytom

Thats excellent work for the first time Deads mate.

Sounds like Nytol's installed a turbo charged motor in you recently.


----------



## Warstu

Damn my best Dl is 140kg for 2 reps and you kill that when you aint even done them for 2 years + strong fella


----------



## Krashslaughta

Subscribed.


----------



## supercell

Big thanks to Matt for the video below of me pulling 230kgs for 2.






James


----------



## Magic Torch

Good effort mate, that is an awesome lift for your weight.

Still see a lil bit of condition there too  I was expecting a bit more chub after the long season you've had.


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Big thanks to Matt for the video below of me pulling 230kgs for 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James


Smooth reps. Good going!


----------



## Warstu

supercell said:


> Big thanks to Matt for the video below of me pulling 230kgs for 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James


Great form mate


----------



## hackskii

That is impressive................

You had another in the tank........................


----------



## jjb1

yea very good i guess you got a good build for power exercises as well really short stocky n full of muscle

that gyms mental do strong men train there then?


----------



## DRED

jjb1 said:


> yea very good i guess you got a good build for power exercises as well really short stocky n full of muscle
> 
> that gyms mental do strong men train there then?


here mate here is the link for the gym

http://ministryofmusclegym.com/default.aspx


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> yea very good i guess you got a good build for power exercises as well really short stocky n full of muscle


Guys with short arms often have trouble with the deadlift.


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> Guys with short arms often have trouble with the deadlift.


What if you have short legs too? 

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Wednesday 19th March 2008*

My back is still sore today, amazing really as we did so little. Lats really not lower back and a little bit in the mid trapezius which I'd expect from deads.

Today was shoulders and calves and we decided that we would pre exhaust the shoulders first this week and do our pressing last. The pump was insane, so much so that Matt was feeling sick!!!

The workout was as follows:-

*Shoulders*

*Side lateral raises*

1x10 10kgs warm up

1x8 14kgs warm up

1x6 19kgs

1x6 21kgs dropped to 17kgs 1x6 dropped to 12kgs 1x8 *FAILURE*

*Lying side raises* (on incline bench ~ one side at a time)

1x8 10kgs warm up

1x8 12kg *FAILURE*

*Rear delt machine*

1x15 1/2 stack warm up

1x15 3/4 stack ropped to 1/2 stack 1x10 *FAILURE*

*Seated smith press*

1x12 60kgs warm up

1x8 100kgs dropped to 60kgs 1x8 *FAILURE*

*40 minutes*

*Calves*

*Donkey calf raises*

1x20 3/4 stack warm up

1x20 whole stack warm up

1x15 full stack + 15kgs attached *FAILURE*

*Standing calf raises*

1x15 full stack warm up

1x15 full stack + 3x20kgs plates WORK SET

1x10 full stack + 3x20kgs plates *FAILURE*

*15 minutes*

Again it was a great workout, great pumps in both muscle groups. With a day off tomorrow I can mentally prepare myself for what I am sure will be an intense quad and hams session on friday.:crazy::lift:


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice workout James, 2 questions though big guy -

1. Lying side raises and 2. Donkey Calf raises...........? Could you explain the movements please


----------



## supercell

Captain Hero said:


> Nice workout James, 2 questions though big guy -
> 
> 1. Lying side raises and 2. Donkey Calf raises...........? Could you explain the movements please


1. Grab an incline bench and lie on your side. Then raise the dumbell (from the starting position at the top of the thigh) until vertical and then slowly lower. Its a real 'old school' exercise (and the first time I have done them) but it fried the delts big time

2. We did ours on a specific machine but you can replicate the movement with someone sitting on your lower back.

The pad sits on your lower back/hip/pelvis area (you are bent forward 90 degrees at the hips supporting your arms on a pad) The pad is connected indirectly to a weight stack. With the balls of your feet on the platform you then raise yourself up (as in a standard calf raise) and then lower. The weight is basically transferred from your hips/lower back to your calfs as the upper body plays no part in support.

Hope that kind of explains it. Google it and it should come up with a diagram.

Its a great exercise and something I attribute my recent calf growth to.:lift:

J


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> 1. Grab an incline bench and lie on your side. Then raise the dumbell (from the starting position at the top of the thigh) until vertical and then slowly lower. Its a real 'old school' exercise (and the first time I have done them) but it fried the delts big time


I think I saw that on Pumping Iron the other night, I know what you mean now



supercell said:


> 2. We did ours on a specific machine but you can replicate the movement with someone sitting on your lower back.
> 
> The pad sits on your lower back/hip/pelvis area (you are bent forward 90 degrees at the hips supporting your arms on a pad) The pad is connected indirectly to a weight stack. With the balls of your feet on the platform you then raise yourself up (as in a standard calf raise) and then lower. The weight is basically transferred from your hips/lower back to your calfs as the upper body plays no part in support.
> 
> Hope that kind of explains it. Google it and it should come up with a diagram.
> 
> Its a great exercise and something I attribute my recent calf growth to.:lift:
> 
> J


Got it James, thanks for that


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> 1. Grab an incline bench and lie on your side. Then raise the dumbell (from the starting position at the top of the thigh) until vertical and then slowly lower. Its a real 'old school' exercise (and the first time I have done them) but it fried the delts big time
> 
> 2. We did ours on a specific machine but you can replicate the movement with someone sitting on your lower back.
> 
> The pad sits on your lower back/hip/pelvis area (you are bent forward 90 degrees at the hips supporting your arms on a pad) The pad is connected indirectly to a weight stack. With the balls of your feet on the platform you then raise yourself up (as in a standard calf raise) and then lower. The weight is basically transferred from your hips/lower back to your calfs as the upper body plays no part in support.
> 
> Hope that kind of explains it. Google it and it should come up with a diagram.
> 
> Its a great exercise and something I attribute my recent calf growth to.:lift:
> 
> J


Lying side raises are also good using the same technique (or even lay on the floor on your side) but with a low pulley cable & stirrup handle. No dead spot at the midpoint that way, nasty...


----------



## Kezz

with the one bodypart every nine days training, is it a good idea to do it when you are dieting too??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

donkey raises


----------



## donggle

i think i'll refer to them as bummers. i'm going to text my mate "do you fancy doing some bummers in the gym tonight?"


----------



## supercell

Kezz said:


> with the one bodypart every nine days training, is it a good idea to do it when you are dieting too??


In theory yes, but its a difficult one to get your head around in practice. Personally I like a 7 day split for the dieting phase as I like to utilise the weight sessions as a 'metabolic stimulator' as well as my cardio sessions.

I do like the split we have now because both Matt and I are really eager to train now whereas towards the end of the last phase we were both feeling a little overtrained and as a result were not putting 100% effort in.

Tomorrow we have front squats to look forward to and this one I'll be videoing for sure as I really have no idea what my form looks like. I know that Matt would pick me up on my form if it was off so its more of an inquizitive thing really plus I want to get 3.5 plates a side tomorrow, if my lungs can take it!!

Also you never know when one of these vids might be able to be used for 'you've been framed'. I just wish I had captured Matts Romanian deads whilst I was away, by all acounts from him it was of classical comedic proportions and could of made us both 250 quid!!!! Ok, made Matt £500 but he'd have to share it with me as I would have been filming it, laughing my ass off!!!

When he told me the story I couldn't stop laughing, all joking aside tho he could have seriously injured his street cred and thats what made it even funnier!!! 

J


----------



## Kezz

Thanks james, i think i will carry on with my 5 days then and when my diet is over do it then when i want to add a little size.


----------



## supercell

nearly forgot, here is part of the 'pre exhaust' component of our shoulder workout on wednesday. Thanks again to Matt for uploading this one, I know he had a nightmare with youtube.






Matt has found another vid hosting site with much better quality where I will post my front squats from todays session and will p[robably post all my training clips etc from now on.....Good work Mr Nytol.

I had a bad/good moment yesterday (depending how you look at it. BTW I thought it was awesome). After taking my little Nephew and Niece ten pin bowling (oh yeah and I won!!!) I decided to get some food cos I was starving. I glimpsed MacDonalds and made a beeline for it (after convincing Nic)

Anyway had a large Big Mac meal and half of Nics meal and then realised I had got an instant win and won another cheeseburger, which I obviously made the most of. What was more worrying was the fact that I had just taken in nearly 2000kcals but then I remembered I am off season so who actually gives a fcuk?! It brought yesterdays total to a shade over 5000k/cals!!

I felt somewhat better after I text Matt only to find him gorging himself in readiness for todays workout...Great minds eh?

Anyway off to burn a few cals in a min during our quad and ham workout and then have a snooze after.....Man I love BH with NO work!!

James

J


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> Anyway had a large Big Mac meal *and half of Nics meal* and then realised I had got an instant win and won another cheeseburger, which I obviously made the most of.


LOL aaaaaaaaah ever the gentleman eh James?  

What site are you using to host the vids now? u-muscle?


----------



## supercell

Captain Hero said:


> LOL aaaaaaaaah ever the gentleman eh James?
> 
> What site are you using to host the vids now? u-muscle?


The site is www.vimeo.com

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Friday 21st March 2008*

Today was leg day and went as follows

*Front Squats*

1x8 70kgs

1x6 90kgs

1x5 110kgs

1x4 150kgs

1x2 160kgs

I wanted 3.5 plates a side (160kgs) and I got them, so I was pleased but it was heavy mind you and felt infinately heavier than the 140 last week!!

*Dead stop hack squats*

1x8 100kgs

1x6 140kgs

1x6 182.5kgs

These felt OK but the last set was almost to failure. We have done 180kgs on these as a first execise so to do it after heavy front squats was a good improvement.

*Seated hamstring curls*

1x15 1/2 stack

1x10 3/4 stack

1x9 whole stack plus 5kgs *FAILURE REACHED*

*Lying curls*

1x12 1/4 stack

1x10 1/3 stack

1x10 1/3 stack *FAILURE REACHED*

Matt did dumbell leg curls which I tried but screamed like a baby as the pressure was right where I had my bone fractures in my lower tib. I honestly haven't felt pain like it. Anyone that has suffered with severe shin splints will know what I mean about anyone touching your shins even after they have long gone. Mine still remain very sensitive 13 years on.

I will find a way fo doing these and reckon a couple of knee supports rolled down to my lower shins should give me enough protection for next week...We shall see.

The workout above was incredibly intense and both Matt and I were totally spent at the end of it. Seeing Matt walk to the door without bending his legs through fear of cramp just shows what went into it.

I will add this afternoon has been a very easy affair, falling in and out of deep sleep between food

My legs are already very tight and my hams are very close to cramping whengetting up out of a seated position. I am going to drink plenty of fluids and even a little salt to reduce the risk tonight whilst sleeping.

Nic and I are out with friends tonight at a very nice steak house in Maidstone so I am sure I will get my sodium fill there....Oh yeah... and my protein, carb and fat fill too!! 

Here are the vids. First one is 4 reps with 150kgs and the second is 2 reps with 160kgs on front squats. The third is our 'dead stop' hacks. Try em they will kill you, esp after pre exhaustion with the front squats.
















Enjoy:lift:

J


----------



## Tiger81

just trained legs myself and i actually feel sick watching that lol


----------



## squat_this

Awesome work James. Good to see the Big Mac's are paying off!


----------



## hertderg

I can see why you switched to vimeo ,so much better quality footage than youtube, keep them coming James.


----------



## hackskii

Is that some strength training gym?

I notice those big balls they use for stong man compititions.

Those video's have some very good resolution, I can go full screen and they look very good.

The one video Matt, looks like a giant.


----------



## Tall

Nytol doesn't like getting his wheels out does he


----------



## Nytol

TH&S said:


> Nytol doesn't like getting his wheels out does he


I'm sure your after my bum mg:

It was about 4C today, I'd be wearing a Crombie if it did not get in the way


----------



## Tiger81

hackskii said:


> Is that some strength training gym?
> 
> I notice those *big balls* they use for stong man compititions.
> 
> Those video's have some very good resolution, I can go full screen and they look very good.
> 
> The one video Matt, looks like a giant.


also known as atlas stones


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> I'm sure your after my bum mg:
> 
> It was about 4C today, I'd be wearing a Crombie if it did not get in the way


Don't flatter yourself... I only want you for your new Audi


----------



## squat_this

Can somebody "sticky" this...


----------



## Tall

squat_this said:


> Can somebody "sticky" this...


*sniggers inappropriately*


----------



## Galtonator

fantastic workouts keep growing!


----------



## DB

Nytol said:


> I'm sure your after my bum mg:
> 
> It was about 4C today, I'd be wearing a Crombie if it did not get in the way


LOL i know its freezing in there! i was ther eon thurs training in a sweat top and joggers it was so cold...


----------



## 3752

squat_this said:


> Can somebody "sticky" this...


sorry mate only pre-comp logs are stickied...


----------



## supercell

Today is Monday 24th March 2008.

Yesterday was not a great day.

My little nephew is staying with my folks and as a result the safety gate has been put up at the bottom of the stairs.

I opened the safety gate by pulling up and over with my right arm and suddenly pain in my right rotator cuff.

Today the pain is not good when doing anything that involes outward, lateral movements like putting seatbelt on, doing up belt, putting clothes on etc.

Meant to be training chest today. Went to gym. Not good. Did a few light sets on a seated machine which gave me no pain. Free weights are a NO NO due to other muscle recruitment and stabilisation.

Not really the best start to this particular phase.

I did the exact same thing when carrying the hoover upstairs a couple of years ago.

This will put me back now so shoulders and chest a real NO NO. Back and anything pulling is fine, legs too will be fine but will have to see how front squats feel.

A little down but philosophical.

Everything happens for a reason and although its depressing to think how it was caused, its just one of those things.

On a positive note Matt was very strong today and smashed through his best from last week so all was not lost today in the gym.

I must admit I felt strong today but my shoulder said NO.

Rest is all in need (with a few rotator exercises) and I should be good to go in 4 weeks time (full strength)

Just goes to show, 230 deads and 160 front squats aren't the problem its the bloody stair gate that does the damage!!! 

J


----------



## Tinytom

Dont worry about the pain mate

It will go just rest it.

I thought my rotator was done in when I had my MRI and it was nothing like that at all.

My surgeon said that it takes a considerable force with guys our size to do major damage to rotator cuff.


----------



## leveret

supercell said:


> Just goes to show, 230 deads and 160 front squats aren't the problem its the bloody stair gate that does the damage!!!
> 
> J


Lol! Bloody sods law mate. Don't let it get you down.


----------



## kboy

I feel for you m8, the last thing you want to do is rest, I had a simlair problem this year, thought it was rotator cuff but turned out to be small ligament tear, I went back too early and put myself further back, for me 7-8 weeks of not pressing movements done the trick..

I now take glutamine sulphate on a regular basis, I'm not as young as I used to be

I'm sure you will be fine, just try to rest it, easier said than done I know..

Good luck.....


----------



## DB

sorry to hear that James


----------



## supercell

Every cloud has a silver lining.

Just returned from the pub.

I cant use my right arm but I managed to eat a chicken breast wrapped in bacon, smothered with mozzerella and floating in a tomato and basil sauce, oh yeah and a mountain of chips, with no trouble at all.

Life isn't SO bad.

I looked at it this way; I could have still been dieting too, then it really would have been sh1t!!

J


----------



## jjb1

best of luck with that injury, ive had my fair share and know how frustrating they can be

still its nice you can train some things to keep the body ticking


----------



## donggle

unlucky mate. best of look with the recovery, but it's always the way it happens, pressing stupid heavy weights all the time with no probs and then a stairgate catches you...


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> Every cloud has a silver lining.
> 
> Just returned from the pub.
> 
> I cant use my right arm but I managed to eat a chicken breast wrapped in bacon, smothered with mozzerella and floating in a tomato and basil sauce, oh yeah and a mountain of chips, with no trouble at all.
> 
> Life isn't SO bad.
> 
> * I looked at it this way; I could have still been dieting too, then it really would have been sh1t!!*
> 
> J


Exactly, good mindset to have James


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Dont worry about the pain mate
> 
> It will go just rest it.
> 
> I thought my rotator was done in when I had my MRI and it was nothing like that at all.
> 
> My surgeon said that it takes a considerable force with guys our size to do major damage to rotator cuff.


Hi Tom,

I know you are right mate. I have just strained something there. Altho painfull in certain places (with slight resistance) I do have full ROM so know I haven't done anything too serious.

Looking forward to seeing you on friday mate. Ironically we are training shoulders on friday. Hopefully it will be a little better than and I will be able to do some light pressing movements with machines; I found that last time this was absolutely fine and helped it recovery.

Anyway we will talk some more in the week, just let me know what you ETA is so Matt and I can be there. No probs with you kipping over either.

speak soon

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is wednesday 26th March 2008*

*UPDATE.*

Shoulder feeling much improved from sat when I strained it.

We trained back today and as its all pulling exercises there was no pain or hinderance.

Both Matt and I had an awesome workout today with considerable totals poundages, well up from last week.

The workout was as follows:-

*Deadlifts*

1x8 110kgs

1x4 150kgs

1x2 190kgs

1x1 230kgs

1x1 250kgs

1x6 200kgs

These felt good today, with my technique improving. I got my 250kgs which I was really pleased with and was a good lift, if a little slow!!

The 1x6 at 200kgs felt really good as I did only 5 with 190kgs last week.

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns *(with Ez bar attachment)

1x8 80kgs

1x8 100kgs *FAILURE *then 1x6 60kgs *FAILURE*

What I liked about this exercise is that it put the wrists in a very comfortable, natural position and allowed a great contraction in the lower lats.

The weight stack is almost exactly the weight it says due to the direct pulley, so with 100kgs I needed a hand down with the weight.

*Bent Over Rows *(Olympic Bar)

1x15 80kgs

1x15 120kgs

1x9 140kgs *FAILURE*

Felt really strong on this today due to doing after deads....Everything then feels light!!!

My back was spent and it was probably THE best back workout that I have ever had.

Shoulder was absolutely fine too.

As usual NO lifting straps were used on the deads and they were performed from the floor. I am only now 25kgs away from pulling 3x my bodyweight. Another few months and I reckon I could be close!!!

Eating has been consistently good and appetite excellent. NO bloating at all now and water balance has returned to normal.

My weight today was around 14st 7lbs.

Next workout is friday with Tom who is travelling down for a couple of days. We will hit shoulders then go out for a meal (probably CHIP based!!)

Happy lifting

J


----------



## Tall

James - did Matt video the session again...?


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Next workout is friday with Tom who is travelling down for a couple of days. We will hit shoulders then go out for a meal (probably CHIP based!!)
> 
> J


Yeah gotta have chips mate

I've got shoulders with you on Friday then Legs with Harold on Sat.

That will a fun weekend


----------



## leveret

Tinytom said:


> Yeah gotta have chips mate
> 
> I've got shoulders with you on Friday then Legs with Harold on Sat.
> 
> That will a *productive* weekend


----------



## Nytol

TH&S said:


> James - did Matt video the session again...?


No I got too involved in lifting and forgot, the camera was in the bag just waiting


----------



## supercell

*Today is Sunday 30th March 2008*

UPDATE.

Today is my nephews 2nd birthday, bless him, so I'll be heading off later to see him for a party; I just hope there is plenty of jelly, icecream and custard!!!

On friday Tom came down to train shoulders with us. As always Mr Blackman had a horrific journey and arrived 2 hours later than planned (which allowed Matt and I to relax and just enough time for the ephedrine to wear off!!LOL)

Anyway as always it was great to see him and the workout was intense and brief.

This was the first workout on shoulders for 6 days since tweaking my shoulder and I am glad to say all was well.

The workout went as follows

*Smith machine press to front*

1x10 60kgs

1x8 80kgs

1x6 100kgs

1x4 120kgs *FAILURE* dropped to 100kgs for another 4 reps *FAILURE* dropped to 60kgs for 4 (I think) *FAILURE*

Shoulder felt fine. We decided to go for a more linear lift with minimal use of surrounding stabilising muscles on this one to assess my shoulder, as it happens it was absolutley fine.

*Side raises*

1x12 12kgs

1x10 17kgs

1x8 21kgs *FAILURE* dropped to 17kgs for 8 *FAILURE* dropped to 14kgs for 6 *FAILURE*

No pain here (except excessive pump) so again pleased and relieved.

*Incline bench rear lateral raises (face down)*

1x15 17kgs

1x15 19kgs

1x12 21kgs

Could have gone heavier here as I didn't reach failure. No pain.

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

1x20 stack

1x15 stack plus 90kgs attached *FAILURE*

1x15 stack plus 90kgs attached *FAILURE*

*Donkey calf raises*

1x15 stack

1x15 stack *FAILURE*1x12 stack* FAILURE *dropped to half stack for another 10 *FAILURE*

Excellent workout. Incredible pump on shoulders. It was later than we are used to training (6pm) so had a few more carbs from days eating.

Tom was getting upto where he was prior to the operation so has done remarkably well for such a short period of time. He was looking nice and full altho he didn't show much flesh!!!

Afterwards we all went out for something to eat and chatted for a few hours. It was nice to catch up and have a light hearted chat.

We got back around 10.15 and Tom and I chatted (more seriously) until about 12.30am about the British this year, his qualifier and about a few ideas we both have on our prep and his work with H this year.

Yesterday I couldn't drag Tom out of bed for cardio but later returned at 9.15 to still find him in bed!!!

I went to see another client and when I returned at 12.30 he was up!!!!LOL

Tom then made his way to see H and Nic and I made our way to see some friends and eat copious amounts of high saturated fat at TGI's.

Since last weekend I am now leaner after a week of consistant 20 mins of cardio every day (except today being the sabbeth and all that)

My weight this morning was around 92kgs, so holding well, feeling pumped all the time and looking forward to legs tomorrow morning.

Here is a pic Matt sent from friday of the 3 wise monkeys!!


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> *Smith machine press to front*
> 
> 1x10 60kgs
> 
> 1x8 80kgs
> 
> 1x6 100kgs
> 
> 1x4 120kgs *FAILURE* dropped to 100kgs for another 4 reps *FAILURE*


Don't forget the 3rd drop to 60kg (ouch)


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> Don't forget the 3rd drop to 60kg (ouch)


Oh yeah, edited.


----------



## Tinytom

was great to catch up again James I never get held up on the motorway unless Im seeing you lol.

Cant beleive how strong you are at the moment was very impressive to see some of those lifts look slike Matts training has weokred wonders

Oh and I would have got up but your spare bed is just too comfy so thats your faults really.

My legs are in agony after legs with Harold didnt help having very tight shoulders as well lol.

Speak soon mate.


----------



## Tall

Lol. Nytol is almost smiling in that photo :lift:


----------



## Nytol

TH&S said:


> Lol. Nytol is almost smiling in that photo :lift:


It was just trapped wind,


----------



## jjb1

i didnt relise just how big you are nytol! bit of a intimidator

120k for 4 is impressive guess that is explained by your imense delts j


----------



## supercell

*Today is monday 31st March 2008*

*UPDATE.*

Weight this morning was 14st 9lbs

I am now the heaviest I have ever been and actually feel OK with it.

I think because the weight has been gradual it hasn't effected me as badly as it would normally.

I have found that my lower back has pumped very easily today whilst doing legs but then we did lift some good weights today.

Strength is up every week too so all is good at the moment.

The shoulder problem has disappeared as quickly as it came but the real test will be on wednesday when I train chest.

Todays workout was brief but intense and was as follows:-

*Dead stop hack squats.*

1x12 60kgs

1x8 100kgs

1x6 140kgs

1x8 200kgs

Good weight increase of over 15kgs from last week on these as well as more reps too.

*Front Squats*

1x6 100kgs

1x5 145kgs

Battered from the hacks, this was a good weight considering last time I think we got 4 or 5 with 140kgs and it was our first exercise, not second.

*Standing hamstring curls*

1x15 half stack

1x12 3/4 stack

1x12 full stack *FAILURE* then 1x10 2/3 stack *FAILURE*

Felt great, hams were nearly cramping by the end. Isolates them perfectly.

*Seated hamstring curl*

1x12 2/3 stack

1x10 3/4 stack FAILURE

After the pre exhaustion of the standing curls this one was tough and the weight felt as if it wasn't ever going to move!!!

Legs felt heavy and pumped afterwards and ever since it has left me very hungry....Just for a change.

next session is wednesday and is bench press. Depending on my shoulder I will go for a strict max 1 rep lift.

it was also mentioned today by Matt that there is a 'Push/Pull competition at Hi Rep gym in Folkstone in around a months time and if not away on hols at that time we may well enter to get a personal best on both the deadlift and the bench press.

Anyway its food for thought and something to keep us motivated and focused during the off season phase.

2 pics below.

The first is my little Nephew, Toby, who is turning 2 years this week (tried getting a most muscular from him but managed a wave instead!)

The second was taken this morning just after my 20 mins cardio

J


----------



## James21

Looking in great condition considering your at your heaviest.

When will the nephew be starting at the gym?


----------



## Galtonator

Nytol you must have felt like a giant training with James and Tom. Got if i was there as well it would have been like cHARLIE and the chocolate factory


----------



## shorty

your looking well james.... forearms are fcuking huge mate!!!


----------



## Tinytom

Galtonator said:


> Nytol you must have felt like a giant training with James and Tom. Got if i was there as well it would have been like cHARLIE and the chocolate factory


Whatever :hand: 

Edit: Actually I just thought that through. Are you a dwarf as well then?


----------



## squat_this

Don't you mean oompa loompa?


----------



## Guest

Galtonator said:


> Nytol you must have felt like a giant training with James and Tom. Got if i was there as well it would have been like cHARLIE and the chocolate factory


Lmao i was actually suprised how tall James and Tom are compared to Matt because i know hes a good half head taller than me........that just makes me really short also doesnt it 

Very good log!


----------



## Galtonator

Yes im 5ft 4 as well! I will come and say hi on Sunday Tom so you can see.


----------



## Newbie2k8

Didn't you have a DVD coming out? What happend to that? And if it's out, point me in the direction of where to get one. ^_^


----------



## supercell

Newbie2k8 said:


> Didn't you have a DVD coming out? What happend to that? And if it's out, point me in the direction of where to get one. ^_^


Yes and no. It is done (ish) but in 2 minds to add another disc showing the difference 2 years on.


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

*Today is Thursday 3rd April 2008*

Firstly what a cracking day its been here; walking the dog in the sun in a t shirt and feeling the warmth of the sun on your back. Shame it might snow this weekend!!!

Training has been going well although I have now decided that I am going to back off the pressing for a few weeks as my elbows have been taking a battering as of late. So that means no more chest press or shoulder pressing, instead more isolation work followed by some lighter dumbell compound movements towards the end once thoroughly warmed up.

Deads and front squats will remain staples though and the pressing will be resumed when I see fit.

We trained chest yesterday and my chest today is SO sore today; in fact more sore than I can ever remember. Last week saw just 100kgs being pressed due to my shoulder but yesterday saw 140kgs.

Flyes last week saw just the 30kgs but this week saw the 40's.

The shoulder strain was still playing on my mind though and if your heads not in it, its really not worth pushing it. It tweaked a few times doing the bench press and I thought 'enough's enough'. That along with the tendon pains on the tips of my elbows was enough for me to make the decision to back off and listen to my body, much the same as I am doing with my diet.

Anyway, although I was a little disappointed yesterday with my poundages, under the circumstances (and also bearing in mind the week before I was expecting to be out for 4-6 weeks) it went well.

The workout was as follows

*Bench press*

1x15 60kgs

1x8 100kgs

1x6 120kgs

1x4 130kgs

1x4 140kgs *FAILURE*

1x10 120kgs dropping to 1x5 100kgs* FAILURE*

*Incline flye press*

1x12 30kgs

1x12 36kgs

1x12 40kgs

*Chest press machine*

1x12 half stack

1x10 half stack *FAILURE *dropping to quarter stack 1x6

*Abs*

3x15 crunches

2x15 ab machine

3x15 weighted rope crunches

I am feeling positive about tomorrow and training back. Last week I hit 250kgs on the deads but this week I will go lighter and try a few reps with 220-230kgs which was my 2 rep max the week before last (the first week of training)

Unfortunately the 'push/pull' comp falls on the 18th May which is my 35th birthday but also is the UKBFF SE show where I have a middleweight competing so it looks at this stage as though its not going to happen for me. Prob just as well with the pressing going out of the window for the next few weeks.

Diet has been spot on this week and 20 mins cardio has been performed every morning so far. Tomorrow I am out for a curry as my mother retired today so its a little treat for her and obviously me too!!

Happy lifting

J


----------



## jjb1

oh dear delt now elbow hope it sorts its self out with the rest

might be the deads with no straps not helping your elbows, all the tendons are connected i personally find shrugs with no straps really trouble my tennis elbow when its bad as the tendon runs down the forearm (but that might be just me)

good luck bro


----------



## Tall

Which Push/Pull comp was that James...?


----------



## tiptoe

james if your having problems with your elbows I can really reccoment super cissus http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/233/super_cissus_rx

this has been a god send for me and has improved things no end.


----------



## Tall

tiptoe said:


> james if your having problems with your elbows I can really reccoment super cissus http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/233/super_cissus_rx
> 
> this has been a god send for me and has improved things no end.


He should get that free from MyProtein....?


----------



## Galtonator

James if you get cissus get the caps as the powder is awful.


----------



## supercell

tiptoe said:


> james if your having problems with your elbows I can really reccoment super cissus http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/233/super_cissus_rx
> 
> this has been a god send for me and has improved things no end.


Ah Ha!

yes Matt told me about this product and I will be getting some and yes he did warn me it tastes like old tea bags which is fortunate as I bloody love em!!

Dont think its to do with the deads jjb. Thats one exercise where nothing hurts. Its only pressing, pushdowns and overhead ext which hurt. Once warmed up the pain subsides but its still there.

Not taking any chances tho, backing off the pressing will be a wise move for me. Luckily there are a plethora of other exercises I can use instead which will isolate the area far better.

As far as the PUSH/PULL comp it was at Hi Rep gym in Folkestone on the 18th May. Shame but prob a blessing in disguise.

J


----------



## myprotein

TH&S said:


> He should get that free from MyProtein....?


Of course!  James don't forget to add our Cissus Caps to your next order.


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

*Today is friday 4th April 2008*

Weight still creeping up but still got a few veins in my stomach so not all bad news!

Today was back or was that *'Back Inhialation!!!!'*

It was kind of weird deadlifting today. The bar felt different and the weight felt fcuking heavy!

Anyway the workout was as follows and as it happens it was the best back workout for weight, strength and intensity I have had thus far.:lift:

*Deadlifts*

1x6 120kgs

1x3 170kgs

1x5 220kgs

1x3 230kgs

1x6 210kgs

Although I thought it felt heavy as the sets went on I felt better and better and smashed through the total weight lifted from the previous week, so I was very pleased.

Helped in part by the smelling salts Matt has. These are seriously strong. Not only do they burn the skin in your nose but they melt your brain and make your eyes water so much that you cant see for the entire set....In short they work a treat! All I can hear is Matt laughing.....

*Reverse pulldowns*

1x6 90kgs

1x6 110kgs

1x6 110kgs *FAILURE* dropped to 1x8 70kgs *FAILURE*

This felt good today and the pump was intense

*Olympic barbell bent over rows*

1x15 100kgs

1x8 150kgs *FAILURE* dropped to 1x15 100kgs *UTTER FAILURE OF ALL LIMBS!!!*

Again another PB on this one. Felt like a machine (albeit a fcuked one!) and had Matt shouting at me so I had to do it really.

Overall a great session. My chest is still sore from wdenesday and also we both commented that out legs were still a little sore from legs on monday (hams and adductors) so we are considering doing a split over 2 weeks instead of every 9 days for full recovery here. Nothing set in stone but it was mentioned as the weights start going up as well as the intensity.

Happy lifting

J


----------



## supercell

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Yes he will. James don't forget to add our Cissus Caps to your next order.


I will be calling in on monday and ordering a whole host of joint support products. Matt mentioned these to me weeks ago but never had the need (Oh how I wish I had listened). He also told me it has anti inflammatory properties too which would work fairly quickly.

A slight digression but I must say that those meal replacements are very very good. I have tasted most on the market and they are right up there if not better than many well known brands. The best thing I find (taste aside) is the fact that they fill me up and keep me full far longer than most. Reckon its the barley/oats/flax mix that does it.

Wade tried some the other day and even he was impressed and he takes a lot of impressing!!!

Speak soon

J


----------



## supercell

These photos were taken this morning after cardio before breakie, weighing in at just under 206lbs.


----------



## Magic Torch

Crazy quads mate, the sweep is mad.

Some good lifts there too for a 206 lb man....power lifting after BB'in perhaps 

Are you going to Pompy this weekend dude?


----------



## DB

those fukin traps are horrific dude! what do you attribute to your recent back development?


----------



## supercell

Magic Torch said:


> Crazy quads mate, the sweep is mad.
> 
> Some good lifts there too for a 206 lb man....power lifting after BB'in perhaps
> 
> Are you going to Pompy this weekend dude?


I will be there to offer my support to the guys and my guy Sam who I have prepped.

As for powerlifting, its fun but BBing is my love at this point in time. Never say never tho. I have never trained heavy or like a powerlifter before so it may be interesting in the future to see what is possible.

See you there.

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> those fukin traps are horrific dude! what do you attribute to your recent back development?


Lifting heavier and going beyond where I have ever gone before; sounds corney but true. I haven't trained traps for about 4 years but guess they get a fair bit of stimulus from other lifts esp B.O.R's and D.L's

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> I will be there to offer my support to the guys and my guy Sam who I have prepped.
> 
> As for powerlifting, its fun but BBing is my love at this point in time. Never say never tho. I have never trained heavy or like a powerlifter before so it may be interesting in the future to see what is possible.
> 
> See you there.
> 
> J


More like helping me carry the extra plates back to to the table from the all you eat buffet afterwards lol..

Looking good in the pics buddy, will have to join in on a few heavy sessions after the show.

Oh and just tried calling !

S


----------



## hackskii

If I hadnt known better Id swear the quads look bigger.


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Ah Ha!
> 
> Dont think its to do with the deads jjb. Thats one exercise where nothing hurts. Its only pressing, pushdowns and overhead ext which hurt. Once warmed up the pain subsides but its still there.
> 
> does sound like the tendon which is tennis elbow then.... ive had a niggle for ages i recently had electrical treatment 'inter theropy'and that seemed to help im not a big beliver in this but i know longer take anti inflamitries and its ok bit niggled today but def better
> 
> rest is the best though and i got on cissius its seemed to help too i take it every day now, but i didnt know about its anti inflamitry part
> 
> magnesiun citrate and zinc and copper is spose to be good for joint too


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> Yeah, its definately a tendon problem. Can always tell just by tapping the tip of the elbow and its tender, same with the knees to a lesser extent after training the quads. Had that niggle since 2006.
> 
> J


----------



## NeilpWest

supercell said:


> Hi james i have the same thing in my left elbow. I used cissus which deff helped but i was still unable to train properly untill i got some tk elbow sleeves that matt told me about. They are awesome and have enabled me to start training heavy again, maybe thats something you can look at if you dont want to take time off to rest it.
> 
> Neil


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

wow! what a physique!

you look phenominal. sure next year will be your year!


----------



## jjb1

NeilpWest said:


> where did you get these straps bro


----------



## NeilpWest

jjb1 said:


> Heres the link mate. They are really good completly stopped the pain in my elbow. The postage is 12$ as well as i had to email them to find out.
> 
> http://bodybuilding-qfac.stores.yahoo.net/kknbaknwr.html


----------



## maccer

Looking awesome James - I am also big fan of the the MRP's from myprotein, vanilla is gorgeous as is strawberry


----------



## jjb1

NeilpWest said:


> they seem to only have the knee bands?


----------



## NeilpWest

yeah you can where them on the elbows or knees as the stretch and go back to norm after. i got the small for my elbows nytol has the mediums with almost 20" arms and they are still slightly big so depending on how big you are go for either small or medium for the elbows.


----------



## chrisj22

I think the 2 week split would be brilliant. I followed one of Matt's routines for a couple of months based on that (as I have probably thee worst recovery powers ever..) & my strength went up something rotten.

Obviously you two know how your body's react, but it's food for thought.

Looking awesome too (& getting ridiculously strong :biggrin


----------



## jjb1

NeilpWest said:


> yeah you can where them on the elbows or knees as the stretch and go back to norm after. i got the small for my elbows nytol has the mediums with almost 20" arms and they are still slightly big so depending on how big you are go for either small or medium for the elbows.


ah cheers ill look into that if there so good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hi james

I was happy to finally meet you in person at the Portsmouth show last night, i was the guy sat down in the yellow t-shirt.

It was very cool for you to sit (well kneel lol) and chat to me for a few minutes, reading your journals from last years brits, arnolds and now your off season its great to be able to speak to you face to face.

I was taken back a bit because most guys just smile, shake your hand and leave but you took the time for a fan.

All the best mate in your career :beer1:


----------



## Grim_Reaper

Awesome mate totally awesome

I can only live in hope lol

Are you on any cycles at the moment


----------



## supercell

chrisj22 said:


> I think the 2 week split would be brilliant. I followed one of Matt's routines for a couple of months based on that (as I have probably thee worst recovery powers ever..) & my strength went up something rotten.
> 
> Obviously you two know how your body's react, but it's food for thought.
> 
> Looking awesome too (& getting ridiculously strong :biggrin


Hi Chris,

I will be giving it serious thought over the next few weeks, read my update below and find out why.

Thanks for the comments too

J


----------



## supercell

Incredible Bulk said:


> hi james
> 
> I was happy to finally meet you in person at the Portsmouth show last night, i was the guy sat down in the yellow t-shirt.
> 
> It was very cool for you to sit (well kneel lol) and chat to me for a few minutes, reading your journals from last years brits, arnolds and now your off season its great to be able to speak to you face to face.
> 
> I was taken back a bit because most guys just smile, shake your hand and leave but you took the time for a fan.
> 
> All the best mate in your career :beer1:


I remember you well, getting up I felt like an old man!!

I always try to spend time with people, firstly it is common courtesy and secondly I like to hear what people have to say.

I am glad you got something out of my threads (and still do) but unfortunately as I said on sunday a pre contest one this year will not be happening. I want to keep 100% focused and the only way I can really do that is to keep my head down and keep a fairly low profile (as hard as I may find that)

Anyway you'll get a visual update about 10 weeks out as I'll be doing the Gravesend Classic guest spot on the bank holiday weekend in August so come along and see just how fat I really am!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Grim_Reaper said:


> Awesome mate totally awesome
> 
> I can only live in hope lol
> 
> Are you on any cycles at the moment


Thankyou.

I no longer cover that side of things in my journals.

J


----------



## MXD

James, have you ever mega dosed bcaa/eaa/leucine?


----------



## Tall

Grim_Reaper said:


> Awesome mate totally awesome
> 
> I can only live in hope lol
> 
> Are you on any cycles at the moment


Well....

J was trying out Nytol's Penny Farthing:










But I think he might be edging towards a Ralleigh Chopper:










Mr Bowen (James...  ) - do you drink in the off season...? Or do you tend to cut it out as much as possible...? :beer1:


----------



## clarkey

Hi James agree with IB here how its nice you take time out to speak to people, it must be strange for you as for alot of us it feels like we sort of know you after following your journal for so long. It was great to finally meet you and good news your guest posing at the same show i'll be competing in at least I will know someone. My girlfriend was shocked how much muscle you and Tom carry both looking very big.


----------



## Galtonator

I agree with the Guys it was good to meet you after you have helped me out with a few questions in the past it's nice to have a few words and say thanks in person


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE.*

Tuesday 8th April 2008

Weight was heavy!!

Yesterday was shoulders and calf day and went as follows.....

*Side raises*

1x12 14kgs

1x8 17kgs

1x8 21kgs dropped to 1x6 17kgs *FAILURE* dropped to 1x6 14kgs *FAILURE*

*Rear delts *(lying face down on incline bench)

1x15 17kgs

1x12 21kgs

1x12 24kgs

*Dumbell shoulder press*

1x12 40kgs

1x10 50kgs *FAILURE*

*CALVES*

*Standing calf raises*

1x20 stack

1x15 stack plus 105kgs balanced on top!!

1x15 same

*Donkey calf raises*

1x15 stack

1x15 stack *FAILURE*

1x12 stack *FAILURE*

Overall a great workout.

I returned from Portsmouth after a 7 hour round trip (due to snow) at around 1am and was up at 5.30am for work...NICE

I felt strong yesterday and went heavier than ever before on rear delts

Dumbell pressing felt great with no real pain from my elbows. Also 50kgs for 10 was a good set as we had pretty much completely battered our shoulders in the 2 exercises prior.

Calves felt good, pain was intense as was the pump.

Afterwards I had 2 further clients and then got home at 3.30pm. I then had some eggs and wholewheat toast and went to bed. I got up at 6am this morning!!!!!

This brings me on to where I am at.

I feel like I need a break of a week to recharge the batteries. Altho my weights are increasing and I am growing (quickly) I am beginning to feel overtrained. not only due to the training but also my very busy lifestyle/work schedule.

I will be returning to the gym next monday. My knees and elbows are niggling me so when I return all pressing will be performed with dumbells as this proves much better for me (must be something to do with the hand movement)

My shoulder feels back to normal now which is a blessing and I could press on but I want to be instinctive and I feel now the time is right to have a break.

I call it active recovery and I will still remain active doing a little exercise every day but stay away from the really heavy weights we have been lifting for the past month.

My voice is still effected 3 weeks on from my virus (which is normally the case when I get a throat infection) so again this is another reason to back off.

I also feel like a break and I dont feel like I want to really train this week.

My diet will be the same altho I will back off the carbs a little as my output will be a lot lower (altho its only 2 sessions I'll be taking a break from)

Next week I'll be itching to get into the gym again and it also gives me a chance to visit a few people who I am helping get ready for the SE shows.

I have the joint support formulas coming from Myprotein this week so will start those to and take these for the forseeable. Its something I should have done months ago more for the preventative benefit as prevention is always better than a half hearted cure!

I am already thinking about the British and this was brought to the fore by the interview I did on sunday for Flex magazine. Look out for it in the next few months. There should be some training shots of me from the Arnold weekend and I also give a very candid insight into the sport, how I got into it and my thoughts for the future.

How much they will keep in it will be interesting to see. But when the John Plummer said 'Are you sure you want me to put that in?' it means that it probably will go in as it raised his eyebrows.

I am also launching my very own website in the next few weeks, www.jamesllewellin.com It will hopefully (after a little tweaking and so forth) offer quite a comprehensive service and be information packed with all thats going on in my BBing during the lead up to the British and in my bodybuilding life in general.

There will be all your normal things such as a guest book, blogs, photos, news and views on what hot and what's not in the bodybuilding scene both in the UK and abroad.

My personal training services and pre contest advice will also be listed and

I will eventually have a members section for people wanting training/diet and supplement tips and advice as well as a visual updates every week and training clips too in my off season and pre contest phases.

I will also be selling photos and hopefully, (all being well) my own line in clothing (just T's to start with) so there's lots going on. It has a great name and a great logo too!!  I'll be linking up hopefully with uk-muscle, myprotein, Evolution Gym etc and any other sites which want to link up, so let me know if you want any your sites linked and we can all benefit.

I will still be posting on here too so nothing will really change. I wont be having a forum on my site as I think that this one along with myproteins are 2 of the best and I am not wanting to try and compete plus they take up one hell of a lot of time!!!!

So there's a lot going on at the moment and some quite exciting times ahead, fingers crossed.

I will now enjoy my time away from the gym and look forward to my rest for the remainder of the week. Back to the grind now though as I am working till 10pm tonight after starting at 6.30am this morning!!

Who said it was all work and no pleasure.....yeah probably me!!!!

J


----------



## Magic Torch

supercell said:


> I am already thinking about the British and this was brought to the fore by the interview I did on sunday for Flex magazine. Look out for it in the next few months.


Was that outside during the interval? Me and Baz were walking past you half way through, was tempted to do the old 'Hi mum' but your a big lad so I thought best not! lol

Sounds like things are taking off for you mate, I'm pleased you are a great guy for the sport. Onwards and upwards


----------



## jjb1

sounds like you have things all right in your head ill look forward to the site

and maybe a t shirt if ya do girly small sizes

best of luck with niggles my elbows back not as bad but a niggle ARGGHH


----------



## smithy26

good luck with the website and clothing mate.


----------



## hertderg

Great idea to have a site of your own James,nice front page  I've bookmarked the page, do you have an idea when it will be up and running properly ?


----------



## gunit

Nice to meet you at the show mate.Hope you had a good journey home with the man himself!!!lol

I no J speaks highly off you and i wish you all the luck with your prep this year.

Take it easy mate

Gary Farr


----------



## supercell

gunit said:


> Nice to meet you at the show mate.Hope you had a good journey home with the man himself!!!lol
> 
> I no J speaks highly off you and i wish you all the luck with your prep this year.
> 
> Take it easy mate
> 
> Gary Farr


Hi Gary,

Good to finally meet you too Gary. As for the journey home it was a lot better than the one down and as for J he kept me awake right the way home!!LOL

I like J a lot. He has a lot of very good traditional values and qualities and for that he has my utmost respect. Plus he makes me laugh, we seem to be on the same kind of weird wavelength!!

Thanks for the heads up on the prep too. Its going to be a tough year but I'll be giving it everything.

J


----------



## supercell

hertderg said:


> Great idea to have a site of your own James,nice front page  I've bookmarked the page, do you have an idea when it will be up and running properly ?


In the next week or so but I'll let everyone know.

J


----------



## supercell

Magic Torch said:


> Was that outside during the interval? Me and Baz were walking past you half way through, was tempted to do the old 'Hi mum' but your a big lad so I thought best not! lol
> 
> Sounds like things are taking off for you mate, I'm pleased you are a great guy for the sport. Onwards and upwards


LOL. No that was for tv, we did another part to it a few weeks back just before I went to America. I like being interviewed by Robbie as I always make him laugh half way through!! 

The interview for flex was done inside in the warm surroundings of the bar!:beer1:

J


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

*Today is Sunday 13th April 2008*

I have trained on monday (shoulders) and did some chest on thursday this week with Wade up at Castles gym. Friday, sat and today have been rest days and I am slowly feeling like my body is coming back to life!!!

My chest workout on thursday was light in comparison to what we have been doing but nonetheless it is still sore today after doing more squeezing and isolation work (something I think I need to do more of)

The reason I trained chest this week is that I couldn't really train it properly 2 weeks ago due to my shoulder strain which would have left me only training properly once in around 4 weeks (not the best idea for a weak bodypart)

Anyway tomorrow I am going to train back and will be doing deads but at a lighter weight for the first session with a few more reps plus 2 other execises.

It will be good to train again after 3 days out of the gym and only training twice in 7 days.

I have still done my cardio (mon-fri) for 20 mins pre meal 1, so it has felt like I have been doing something.

I also went for a swim, steam and sauna on friday with a client at the local health spa he/we train at. I forgot how good it felt to relax for an hour. As for swimming, I sank like a stone. Even with a lung full of air lying face down I did not float...I just lay on the bottom!!!

I used to be a club swimmer but muscle is not conducive to floating well esp when your body fat isn't that high either for a bit of bouyancy!!!

I felt relaxed and refreshed after and am going to make sure that at least once a week I make the effort to go and do the same.

Saturday saw me coaching a couple of clients in the morning and the evening was spent chilling.

Friday saw me go to bed at 7pm (wake to eat) and then go back to bed until the morning.

Last night I was in bed by 11 and got up at around 8.15 and took the hound for a walk in the sunshine (which was nice)

I met Nic on friday lunchtime from work for some lunch (Nandos) and will have another 'cheatish' meal today at my parent when we go over for dinner.

My condition at present is about 6-8 weeks out, so I am pleased with where i am at. If I can keep this (which to be honest has been easy) then a 10-12 week diet into the British will see me ready early and shredded by show day. My scales are being 'looked after' for the duration of the diet and I will be going by how I look.

This diet will see me visit Paul B the week before I start (mid to late July) and then once 5-6 weeks in and again 2 weeks out (not that he knows it yet!!!)

An indication of where i am at will be taken at the guest spot at the end of August at the Gravesend show, which i believe is about 7/8 weeks out from the British.

I'll update again tomorrow or tuesday after training back tomorrow.

Have a good rest of the weekend.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

You'll have to make it up to the grim north before that buddy. You & Nic are on the VIP guest list for the launch. See you soon my friend.


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> You'll have to make it up to the grim north before that buddy. You & Nic are on the VIP guest list for the launch. See you soon my friend.


We will be there my friend, dont you worry.

Any ideas when it should be?

I know....How long is a piece of string?!!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Well, we are already on with the building work, so I think the place will be open in the second week in May at the latest. We want to have been open for a month or so before we do a press launch (to get used to the day to day running of the place) so maybe early June?


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Well, we are already on with the building work, so I think the place will be open in the second week in May at the latest. We want to have been open for a month or so before we do a press launch (to get used to the day to day running of the place) so maybe early June?


ARRGGGHHH!!

Im away from the 5th to the 12th June in S France, lets just hope its sooner or later than that, would hate to miss it!

Depending on Nic's work we would either drive (if both of us) or I would fly up alone. Cant wait to finally see what you have achieved and cant wait to have a little train there too.

Are you adding a posing room or such like tucked away from the main gym area?

Sorry I seemed to have hijacked my own thread here.

Glad things are finally getting there tho......

....Off to H's gym this afternoon for a train and also to catch up with Paul Scarb who is meeting H for his review. Be good to see them both and have a natter. I'll be training back and this morning I feel the best I have done in quite some time. Cardio felt nice and easy today and I feel somewhat refreshed, even though yesterday Nic and I spent most of the day cleaning, food shopping and visiting parents...And yes I did my fair share of the house work and even ventured to ASDA's on my own!!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Don't worry, I think you'll be able to make it to the launch. We need to give people a lot of notice so it may be later than I predicted. No specific posing room planned (no space left) but we have the studio fully mirrored out & I'll get a couple mounted on pedestals so we can achieve the same effect in the corner of the room.

Enough hijacking. Say hi to Paul from me & give him the heads up for mid/late June.


----------



## 3752

great 2 sets of eyes to tell me i am behind  looking forward to seeing you again james, Paul glad to hear the gym is going well....


----------



## DB

how much cardio are u doing James?


----------



## James21

I think Jamed does around 20 mins 5x a week mon-fri with the weekends just enough to keep his appetite up and my metabolism healthy!


----------



## 3752

james many many thanks for your comments today mate both yours and Harolds posative comments has settled my head, i hope i can repay the favour one day mate.....see you at southport.


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> how much cardio are u doing James?


As the man says above, I am doing 20 mins 5x a week with weekends off.

However, after a few emails I am now doing a guest spot at the Muscle Mayhem in a few weeks so make that 45 mins 6 days a week starting tomorrow........what have I gone and done???!!!! mg:  

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> james many many thanks for your comments today mate both yours and Harolds posative comments has settled my head, i hope i can repay the favour one day mate.....see you at southport.


Hey Paul,

No problem mate. Listen to H, he knows his **** and I have a reasonable eye.......well for the ladies anyway

You'll be fine, the SW is just your ticket to the show that really counts. No you wont be bang on for the qualifier but then who wants to be? look at Stevie Baker last year, everyone was like 'he was way off!!' but then come the finals he was shredded. That was just perfect planning and sticking to the game plan.

I really am looking forward to Southport, it was a great experience last year with some fantastic physiques and really friendly people plus there'll be the big bonus of two of my mates up there to cheer for!!

As for repaying the favour, you've always supported me in everything I have done so no favours need repaying.

Head down for the next 2 weeks then its time to reassess see where you are and bring the A game to Southport.....Cant bloody wait!!:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Don't worry, I think you'll be able to make it to the launch. We need to give people a lot of notice so it may be later than I predicted. No specific posing room planned (no space left) but we have the studio fully mirrored out & I'll get a couple mounted on pedestals so we can achieve the same effect in the corner of the room.
> 
> Enough hijacking. Say hi to Paul from me & give him the heads up for mid/late June.


Excellent, I'd hate to miss it after all the support, help and friendship you have given me over the last 2 years.

It will also give you a chance to see how fat I am before wiring my jaw in July!! 

Take it easy mate

J


----------



## pob80

supercell said:


> As the man says above, I am doing 20 mins 5x a week with weekends off.
> 
> However, after a few emails I am now doing a guest spot at the Muscle Mayhem in a few weeks so make that 45 mins 6 days a week starting tomorrow........what have I gone and done???!!!! mg:
> 
> J


Awsome mate should be a good day I think you have learnt so much recently how your body responds to different things knowing what has to be done so in your mind you allready know how you will look when you guest pose on the day!


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> As the man says above, I am doing 20 mins 5x a week with weekends off.
> 
> However, after a few emails I am now doing a guest spot at the Muscle Mayhem in a few weeks so make that 45 mins 6 days a week starting tomorrow........what have I gone and done???!!!! mg:
> 
> J


Never mind all that, what did you lift today???


----------



## 3752

a fukcing lot of metal


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> Never mind all that, what did you lift today???


Ah ha Mr Nytol,

Well I went a little lighter on the deads, just up to 220kgs for 3. Felt a bit different with the bar (bloody knurly, ripped my hands apart!) and the weights hanging off the ends (as the collars didn't work!) but they felt good and felt strong. Liked the liquid chalk a lot, very grippy

Then did some wide grip pulldowns with more than bodyweight for between 10-12 reps and then some single arm rows (similar to machine at MofM) again with 3 sets of 12-15.

Back feels very sore and even my endurance was way down. Gonna take a few weeks to get back to some normality on that front. I have decided that I already dont like 12-15 reps!!!LOL

yesterday was the first day that I have felt NO lethargy for around 3-4 weeks. I think whatever I had just hung around. Even the journey back I felt wide awake and that was after a load of carbs too.

Mr Llewellin is slowly returning to some normality:lift:  Well as normal as a 5', 14.5st person with a BMI of over 35 can be  .

looking forward to shoulders on weds, I feel a good weights session coming on!!!!

J


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

great thread! very informative of your training, and you look awesome in those pics you posted a few pages back

scott


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> As the man says above, I am doing 20 mins 5x a week with weekends off.
> 
> However, after a few emails I am now doing a guest spot at the Muscle Mayhem in a few weeks so make that 45 mins 6 days a week starting tomorrow........what have I gone and done???!!!! mg:
> 
> J


lol! love it mate! see u there!

if u cant see me.. look for someone with the biggest gut and eating chocolate!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> lol! love it mate! see u there!
> 
> if u cant see me.. look for someone with the biggest gut and eating chocolate!


Yh ok we get it baz, ur guna be sitting next to me :blowme:


----------



## DB

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Yh ok we get it baz, ur guna be sitting next to me :blowme:


What like i was at MY show? :jerk:

lame ass!


----------



## TAT 70

I see u train at the same place as Rob & Jay Hughes,Mick

Holding & a fair few top strongmen .Do u ever get tempted

to join them ?

Must be a very inspiring place to train ?

:gun:


----------



## supercell

TAT 70 said:


> I see u train at the same place as Rob & Jay Hughes,Mick
> 
> Holding & a fair few top strongmen .Do u ever get tempted
> 
> to join them ?
> 
> Must be a very inspiring place to train ?
> 
> :gun:


Ministry of Muscle gym is a very motivating place to train with many of Britains best strength athletes there. As for tempted to join in, you must be fcuking joking, these guys are built like tanks.

I'll stick to my craft and they can stick to theirs, I do go down to watch them event train on a saturday sometimes, thats enough motivation i need!!

If you have never seen strongmen train, come down on a sat about 11-2pm and you will witness something a little bit special.

J


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

*Thursday 17th April 2008*

As you know i am now doing a guest spot at the Muscle Mayhem show on 11th May so I am doing a mini diet to get a bit of fat off and look reasonable.

My macros are now 325g protein, 250g carbohydrate, 65g fat which works out at a ratio of 45:35:20

Cardio has been upped to 30 mins 6x a week from the 20 mins 5x a week I was doing previously.

I have now been on the diet 3 days and Nicki even told me last night how my face had changed already as some of the fluid has come out making me look instantly leaner. My weight has dropped aropund 2-3lbs in those 3 days as the water comes out.

So far so good but its early days.

Due to only having 3 weeks to get in shape in I am switching over to Talapia fish, which for those that dont know is the white fish of choice for many pros including my friend Flex and Boris (who introduced me to it).

Its a lovely fish with a delicate flavour and can change the look of your physique relatively quickly.

I will be buying around 25kgs (eating 1kg a day) so will get 200g of my protein from that source.

I have a good contact for the fish so it doesn't work out that expensive (in fact cheaper than chicken) so it wont dent the pocket!

As for training we have switched over to a higher rep/lighter weight protocol now as we both were feeling a little sore and overtrained at times and will continue with this until we see fit to change again. We are still using the 9 day split and will continue to do so as it is working well.

Yesterday we trained shoulders and calves. We both got a very intense burn and pump off both shoulders and calves and reckon the secret is to not have any sleep before you train. Matt was kept up by his young daughter and I was just restless and hot all night after changing the diet.

We started with shoulder press. Matt did smith press and I did dbells due to my elbows not liking a fixed bar.

I hit 12 reps on 50kgs ( which was a 2 rep improvement on last week) and was tempted to go heavier but I will leave that for next week.

The next exercise was side raises and we both used lighter weights but utilised a higher rep range of between 10-15. I went up to 17kgs for a max of 12 with the last 2 assisted.

The last shoulder exercise was rear delts on the pec machine. I went light and did 3x15 as it is the one machine which makes my shoulder twinge a little. At that weight and rep range it was fine tho and I still felt I got a lot out of it.

Calves were done again with a lighter weight and higher reps of between 15 and 20.

We started with donkey raises and then went on to standing where i finished off with a few single legged calf raises.

All in all a good session and we now have legs to look forward to on friday.

J


----------



## Galtonator

Who's Borris?


----------



## jjb1

just went light repping 50k d bells for 12............ i love it

good luck james do you think this dieting in for posing will effect the overal outcome for the british at all


----------



## EDG301

Look 4ward to seein you there J. Will b competing in the junior cat (if this fekin cold doesn't get the better of me!!!) lol.


----------



## supercell

GYMBABE said:


> Hi James, the talapia white fish you mentioned in your last post, does it have a strong taste or is it similar ro other white fish like cod? Also why this fish in particular - what are the benefits - if any?
> 
> thanks


Hi,

Its quite a delicate taste TBH. Nice and meaty. I do them on the Geirge for about 2 mins....Lovely.

No benefits I dont think over other white fish, its just these seem to come in handy 200g fillets (I guess they catch them at a certain size)

J


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> Who's Borris?


A friend who I have known for a couple of years and a great believer in white fish.

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> just went light repping 50k d bells for 12............ i love it
> 
> good luck james do you think this dieting in for posing will effect the overal outcome for the british at all


Thanks.

No not at all, if anything its good to sometimes give the body a break from constant eating of moderate/large amounts of carbs/cals in the off season.

There is a protocol called the 'anabolic Burst Cycle' which uses the same kind of principle, although done over a shorter time frame. It allows the body to release lots of anabolic growth factors by cycling calories (severely) plus it keeps you nicely in condition by keeping that metabolic rate speedy and with what I am doing I'll get a nice rebound after the show. All in all it will do me the world of good plus it makes the off season a bit more bearable....I have a tendency to get bored unless I have frequent goals to achieve.

J


----------



## supercell

dan ellis said:


> Look 4ward to seein you there J. Will b competing in the junior cat (if this fekin cold doesn't get the better of me!!!) lol.


And you Dan. Best of luck.

There are loads of bloody colds flying around at the moment. The one I had lingered around for about 5 weeks but you have to expect it when your body is under the stresses and strains of a rigorous diet and training protocol with no let up and as is the case 99.9% of the time..... Chronic overtraining!

J


----------



## greg fear

where's the best place to get this fish from james

do local supermarkets stock it i havent been able to find any

and have been meaning to try it in my diet for a while


----------



## hackskii

I find catfish is one of the tastiest fresh water fish there is.


----------



## ParaManiac

greg fear said:


> where's the best place to get this fish from james
> 
> do local supermarkets stock it i havent been able to find any
> 
> and have been meaning to try it in my diet for a while


It's hard to find.

Aldi were stocking it but have recently stopped for some reason,i keep pestering my local branch to get some more in but,so far,with no joy:mad:

It's lovely,meaty with a slightly sweet taste - i'll just keep hunting!


----------



## supercell

Some photo's from today 3 days into my mini diet. It was a non training day today but I paracticed some posing between clients and worked on my routine.

J


----------



## Captain Hero

impressive stuff James, you have kept in fantastic condition since the Arnold it looks!


----------



## supercell

And thats been eating a lot of food too. I am about 6 weeks out condition wise. Fairly lean but carrying in the normal places ie the back!!

J


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> And thats been eating a lot of food too. I am about 6 weeks out condition wise. Fairly lean but carrying in the normal places ie the back!!
> 
> J


haha I did notice, several helpings of chips, maccies etc but its all good you know what your doing 

Are you going to try and stay at the same kind of condition/amount of weeks out?


----------



## supercell

yeah I wont get any fatter than this really, I see no point. It means I can eat well, train well and then only have to diet for 6-8 weeks instead of 12-16 into the British.


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> yeah I wont get any fatter than this really, I see no point. It means I can eat well, train well and then only have to diet for 6-8 weeks instead of 12-16 into the British.


Do you find dieting gets easier each time you do it James? mentally, physically or both?


----------



## TAT 70

supercell said:


> If you have never seen strongmen train, come down on a sat about 11-2pm and you will witness something a little bit special.
> 
> J


Rob has invited me up a couple of times to train with him &

the boys.

Until I get some strength back i`ll give it a miss as its a long

way for me to travel.

Bye the way your not exactly small yourself mate :smile:


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

*Sunday 20th April 2008*

I had my higher carb day yesterday and cheat meal so weight is up today but in the first 5 days I have lost 5lbs and very pleased with how its all going.

On top of my normal food I had 1 banana, 4 trioplex cookies (2 after training and 1 after each of the next 2 meals), 1 pudding, 1 homemade chicken, veg and noodle soup and about 400g of slowly cooked shoulder of lamb with roasted potatoes.

Today I am back on the diet again and feel well fed and ready to hit another week of lowish carbs for me at 250g.

Paul B has told me to up my fats a little so in my last meal I am adding 10g.

I saw Dave Parry today (the author of 'Unleash your Freak') and asked him to assess my condition as I stand at the moment. He reckoned around 6 weeks out which would see me ready in 5 weeks, so pretty much what I thought which was good to know. He will be Pauls eyes down here in my prep for the British as he now lives locally and trains at my gym. Like Paul he has a good eye and will tell me like it is. His input will be just another piece of the puzzle in bringing an improved physique to the British this year.

Matt and I trained legs on friday and yesterday they were SO sore I had to take 600mgs of Ibroprofen. That did the trick and altho they are still sore today they are a lot better (altho putting my socks on is still an issue)

The workout went as follows.

*Front squats*

1x15 60kgs

1x12 60kgs

1x10 100kgs

1x10 100kgs

Last set was 100kgs of back squats for 15 reps (ass to the floor)

Next week back squats will be performed instead of front squats as neither of us have done them for months.

*Leg press*

3 sets total up to 7 plates a side for sets of 15.

This was the first time we had done regular leg press since we have trained together so next week will see an increase. This week was all about getting used to the exercise and getting the range of movement right.

*Lying dumbell leg curls*

3 sets total

1x12 14kgs

1x12 14kgs

1x12 17kgs

I liked this one a lot and it really hit the leg bicep in a very different way to regular lying leg curls. Seemed to hit me more in the lower hamstring (certainly going by the level of DOMS there at the mo)

*Seated leg curl*

Just 1 set on this one

1x10 whole stack dropped to half stack for another 8.

Suprising how much the Dbell leg curls took out of us, it really was a supreme effort to even move the weight on these seated curls.

Today is a day off (saturday I did some abs and posing). I didn't do cardio today and even had a lie in until 8.45 so will have 1 less meal as a result (normally have meal 2 at 9am) Wont do me any harm missing a meal, the extra rest was worth it. I will make up the extra carbs and protein in the next 5 meals.

Monday is chest so it will be interesting to see how my shoulder and elbows are. My shoulder is completely better now and even my elbows feel less sore, as do my knees. I have been religiously taking my MSM and Cissus from Myprotein over the last 10 days and I think I may be seeing some small benefit (even if it is just a placebo effect at this stage)

Have a restful and peaceful sunday

J


----------



## DB

> Matt and I trained legs on friday and yesterday they were SO sore I had to take 600mgs of Ibroprofen. That did the trick and altho they are still sore today they are a lot better (altho putting my socks on is still an issue)


Now..

No one shoot me down for this lol..

I remember reading or hearing Dave pulumbo say that you shouldnt take anti inflammatories for sore muscles as it reduces recovery&growth...

just what i heard/read


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> Now..
> 
> No one shoot me down for this lol..
> 
> I remember reading or hearing Dave pulumbo say that you shouldnt take anti inflammatories for sore muscles as it reduces recovery&growth...
> 
> just what i heard/read


You are right, NSAID's do inhibit protein synthesis but a couple of ibuprofen will not make much difference, esp if they allow you to walk to the kitchen to get food,


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nytol said:


> You are right, NSAID's do inhibit protein synthesis but a couple of ibuprofen will not make much difference, esp if they allow you to walk to the kitchen to get food,


I agree occasional use will cause min effect if any..

Most studies i have seen are founded on prolonged use.

But then theres this study which i do find is not ideal due to age range choice but none the less a different opinion.

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/1207/79/

Over-The-Counter Pain Killers Increase Muscle Mass

Written by Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology

Monday, 07 April 2008

ScienceDaily (Apr. 7, 2008) - Taking daily recommended dosages of ibuprofen and acetaminophen caused a substantially greater increase over placebo in the amount of quadriceps muscle mass and muscle strength gained during three months of regular weight lifting, in a study by physiologists at the Human Performance Laboratory, Ball State University.

Thirty-six men and women, between 60 and 78 years of age (average age 65), were randomly assigned to daily dosages of either ibuprofen (such as that in Advil), acetaminophen (such as that in Tylenol), or a placebo. The dosages were identical to those recommended by the manufacturers and were selected to most closely mimic what chronic users of these medicines were likely to be taking. Neither the volunteers nor the scientists knew who was receiving which treatment until the end of the study.

All subjects participated in three months of weight training, 15-20 minute sessions conducted in the Human Performance Laboratory three times per week. The researchers knew from their own and other studies that training at this intensity and for this time period would significantly increase muscle mass and strength. They expected the placebo group to show such increases, as its members did, but they were surprised to find that the groups using either ibuprofen or acetaminophen did even better.

An earlier study from the laboratory, measuring muscle metabolism (or more precisely, muscle protein synthesis, the mechanism through which new protein is added to muscle), had looked at changes over a 24 hour period. This "acute" study found that both ibuprofen and acetaminophen had a negative impact, by blocking a specific enzyme cyclooxygenase, commonly referred to as COX.

But that study looked at only one day. Over three months, says Dr. Trappe, the chronic consumption of ibuprofen or acetaminophen during resistance training appears to have induced intramuscular changes that enhance the metabolic response to resistance exercise, allowing the body to add substantially more new protein to muscle.

The amount of change was measured in quadricep muscles using Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI), the gold standard for determining muscle mass. The researchers now are conducting assays of muscle biopsies taken before and after the three-month period of resistance training, in order to understand the metabolic mechanism of the positive effects of ibuprofen and acetaminophen.

One of the foci of Ball State's Human Performance Laboratory is the adaptation of the elderly to exercise. Another is the loss of muscle mass that takes place when astronauts are exposed to long-term weightlessness. This work has implications for both groups, says Dr. Trappe.

*This presentation was part of the scientific program of the American Physiological Society (APS). In addition to Dr. Carroll and Dr. Trappe, co-authors of the Experimental Biology presentation are Jared Dickinson, Jennifer Lemoine, Jacob Haus, and Eileen Weinheimer, graduate students working with Dr. Trappe, and study physician Dr. Christopher Hollon.

Funding for the research came from the National Institutes of Health and a postdoctoral initiative award from APS.

Adapted from materials provided by Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology, via EurekAlert!, a service of AAAS.

S


----------



## greg fear

what does your diet look like now

if u could just run through what u are eating

throughout the day thanks


----------



## supercell

greg fear said:


> what does your diet look like now
> 
> if u could just run through what u are eating
> 
> throughout the day thanks


Diet is as follows for this week.

*5.30am* Wake 10g Glutamine, ECA stack

*6.30* CARDIO 30 mins

*7.30 Meal 1* 40g whey, 40g WMS, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g acetyl l carnitine, 3g beta alanine, multi vit/min, B complex, 1000mg vit c, 3 cissus caps, 2 MSM caps

*8.30 Meal 2* 50g oats, 35g total protein, 20g raisins

TRAIN

*11.00 Meal 3* PWO 50g whey, 50g WMS, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g acetyl l carnitine *(for non training days see below)*

*13.30 Meal 4* 200g Tilapia fish (44g protein), 125g brown rice (32g carbs) (cooked weight), 10g olive oil, veg, ECA stack

*16.00 Meal 5* Same as above, 3 cissus caps, 2 MSM caps

*19.00 Meal 6* Same as above

*22.00 Meal 7* 60g oats, 50g Total protein, 20g cashews

*Before bed* 10g glutamine.

On NON TRAINING days I have 4 whole eggs and 125g brown rice instead of my PWO drink.

Thats it for the next week. I will change again for the week after and be substituting egg whites instead of whey and the last week I will go over to turkey only for my protein.

I am trying something very different for this run in with a traditional 3 day depletion and a very tried and tested traditional carb up using white pots then switching over to protein only (turkey) for the last part of the day before the show.

I wont be using any diuretics apart from a little Vit c and traditional water loading.

I thought I would trial a protein powder free last 2 weeks for the first time ever to see how it effects me and my physique. The beauty of these guest spots is that it gives you a chance to do something you may never risk trying for a major show.

I did something very similar for the 2004 Gravesend show and many said that I was in fantastic shape that day. We shall see. As you add muscle and get older the body responds differently so it will be a very interesting next 2 weeks for me (and tough)

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Thats a strick diet there mate..

Think the protein switching is a good ideal, even in my limited opinion on condition when i switched over to Turkey only for last few days def noticed a difference, and given my conditioning compared to you can only imagine effect would be even more dramatic for you.

But hey saying that i ain't eating fish and rice with you when i come down on sunday !

Saying that though could just imagine me sitting in Nando's munching chicken, rice and chips with you sitting there eating out of your tupperware tub...

Are bliss, revenge is sweet !!

S


----------



## greg fear

supercell said:


> Diet is as follows for this week.
> 
> *5.30am* Wake 10g Glutamine, ECA stack
> 
> *6.30* CARDIO 30 mins
> 
> *7.30 Meal 1* 40g whey, 40g WMS, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g acetyl l carnitine, 3g beta alanine, multi vit/min, B complex, 1000mg vit c, 3 cissus caps, 2 MSM caps
> 
> *8.30 Meal 2* 50g oats, 35g total protein, 20g raisins
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> *11.00 Meal 3* PWO 50g whey, 50g WMS, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g acetyl l carnitine *(for non training days see below)*
> 
> *13.30 Meal 4* 200g Tilapia fish (44g protein), 125g brown rice (32g carbs) (cooked weight), 10g olive oil, veg, ECA stack
> 
> *16.00 Meal 5* Same as above, 3 cissus caps, 2 MSM caps
> 
> *19.00 Meal 6* Same as above
> 
> *22.00 Meal 7* 60g oats, 50g Total protein, 20g cashews
> 
> *Before bed* 10g glutamine.
> 
> On NON TRAINING days I have 4 whole eggs and 125g brown rice instead of my PWO drink.
> 
> Thats it for the next week. I will change again for the week after and be substituting egg whites instead of whey and the last week I will go over to turkey only for my protein.
> 
> I am trying something very different for this run in with a traditional 3 day depletion and a very tried and tested traditional carb up using white pots then switching over to protein only (turkey) for the last part of the day before the show.
> 
> I wont be using any diuretics apart from a little Vit c and traditional water loading.
> 
> I thought I would trial a protein powder free last 2 weeks for the first time ever to see how it effects me and my physique. The beauty of these guest spots is that it gives you a chance to do something you may never risk trying for a major show.
> 
> I did something very similar for the 2004 Gravesend show and many said that I was in fantastic shape that day. We shall see. As you add muscle and get older the body responds differently so it will be a very interesting next 2 weeks for me (and tough)
> 
> J


i agree changing things like u said you neva know it could make a big difference to ones physique

thanks for posting up your diet there mate


----------



## jjb1

james why 50g oats pre work out then 60g before bed


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> james why 50g oats pre work out then 60g before bed


No real reason, just a way of making up my carb allowance and as its a slow burner I find it fuels my workouts well.

J


----------



## jjb1

oats is my fav to work out on too, just thought 60 pre work out and 50 pre bed might be the normal so to speak, and wondered if there was a reason for it

good luck mate your always looking so lean and mentally chisseled when your bulked


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

*Today is monday 21st April 2008*

Today was chest and triceps but for me it was just chest.

3 exercises were chosen the first being:-

*Incline dumbell press*

1x15 22kgs

1x12 34kgs

1x12 42kgs

1x10 50kgs

1x15 34kgs

Absolutely no pain was felt in my elbows using the dbells today and no problem with my rotator strain of a few weeks ago, so really pleased.

*Pec flye machine*

3x12 half stack

Great machine for isolating the pecs perfectly by arching back, putting head back and chest proud.

In the past I have had a problem with this as I have used too heavy a weight and started bringing my shoulders and esp traps into play (like a trap over pose)

Now I have really learnt to feel my chest contract and the deep burn was something else.

Matt started to perform incline flyes but soon came over to have a go and said it was the best pump he had in his chest for a long time (wait for the cramps Matt!!)

*Seated press machine.*

2x12 half stack

1x10 dropped to 1 third stack for 1x8

Again worked great along side the pec flye as you can really arch your back and concentrate fully on the contraction of the target muscle. By shutting your eyes and concentrating on your chest you can completely take your shoulders and tri's out of the movement (Ok maybe not entirely!)

Another great workout and pretty much zero pain in my elbows which is great to know. The workout hit the desired area far better than free weight pressing for me and utilised more chest fibres and far less of my dominant tri's and delt muscles.

I sit here tonight 11 hours after the workout and the DOMS have already set in!:lift:

On another positive Matt said I looked noticeably leaner today than the beginning of last week, so I am heading at least in the right direction

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> oats is my fav to work out on too, just thought 60 pre work out and 50 pre bed might be the normal so to speak, and wondered if there was a reason for it
> 
> good luck mate your always looking so lean and mentally chisseled when your bulked


There's no 'normal' in this game my friend and no 'one size fits all' as I am sure you realise.

Next week my diet will change again.  :crazy::lift:

J


----------



## rightyho

Just saw your tilapia fish mention in Pob's journal, James.

Are you managing to get it at the right price from a high street store?

I can only find it at £13.50/kg in Tesco and can't justify that price and was wondering if you could share your "source"? 

Ta,

Righty.


----------



## supercell

rightyho said:


> Just saw your tilapia fish mention in Pob's journal, James.
> 
> Are you managing to get it at the right price from a high street store?
> 
> I can only find it at £13.50/kg in Tesco and can't justify that price and was wondering if you could share your "source"?
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Righty.


Hi Righty,

My fish source is a friend of a friend who is a fish monger in London. I pay silly money a kg but unfortunately it is not available to anyone but my friend (otherwise the fishmonger would be out of business!!).

I helped my friend last year in his diet so this year he is returning the favour!!! 

J


----------



## phase2phase

rightyho said:


> Just saw your tilapia fish mention in Pob's journal, James.
> 
> Are you managing to get it at the right price from a high street store?
> 
> I can only find it at £13.50/kg in Tesco and can't justify that price and was wondering if you could share your "source"?
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Righty.


Righty, www.frozenfishdirect.co.uk have got tilapia fillets for £6.50 a kilo.


----------



## rightyho

supercell said:


> Hi Righty,
> 
> My fish source is a friend of a friend who is a fish monger in London. I pay silly money a kg but unfortunately it is not available to anyone but my friend (otherwise the fishmonger would be out of business!!).
> 
> I helped my friend last year in his diet so this year he is returning the favour!!!
> 
> J


No probs. Thanks bud. Hope you're okay.


----------



## rightyho

phase2phase said:


> Righty, www.frozenfishdirect.co.uk have got tilapia fillets for £6.50 a kilo.


Thanks for that link mate - at that price, I'm on it - bargain compared to chicken fillet at £8/kg and rump steak at £8.50/kg. Just need to buy a freezer now. Hmm.


----------



## Galtonator

http://www.fresh-meat-online.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Poultry_4.html

Here you go Righty this should save you some cash


----------



## redsgift101

mp's supplements are probably the best around as far as bulk goes although the bcaa doesnt mix with water and just floats also have u noticed that wih the beta alanine if you take it by spoon it is really weird in the mouth (quite addictive to be honest) ,good luck with the work


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> There's no 'normal' in this game my friend and no 'one size fits all' as I am sure you realise.
> 
> Next week my diet will change again.  :crazy::lift:
> 
> J


i know mate im just trying to fine tune what i do for me just as you have over the years and now your bulks to diets just seem so easy and flowwing

something id like to acheive


----------



## HydroMaf

hi, i didnt notice you posting your weight, do you weigh yourself? i would be interested to know how your weight has moved and also so i can grasp the weight / calorie eating ratio you do. keep up the good work, i can only dream of being that big ;[


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> i know mate im just trying to fine tune what i do for me just as you have over the years and *now your bulks to diets just seem so easy and flowwing*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> something id like to acheive:*)


Have you got your

'I love JL' or 'JL&JJb 4eva' tattoo done yet?

lol


----------



## Tall

DB said:


> Have you got your
> 
> 'I love JL' tattoo done yet?
> 
> lol


LMFAO


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE.*

*Today is 23rd April 2008*

Today we trained back and I felt weak!!

The diet has well and truly kicked in now.

I have lost 7lbs in 7 days and am weighing just over 89kgs today.

Although I have lost weight, I look well and have still kept my fullness and still get a good pump.

The amount of bodyfat and water I have lost is quite staggering. Even I didn't think things would happen this quickly. It seems as though my body is still super sensitive and my metabolism is fast and healthy, even though I have dieted for ever (interspursed with clean bulking)

I now believe I am 4 weeks out condition wise. Glutes are striated again and veins go right through my lower abs where before they got so high then disappeared beneath the fat!

I am now on a par with my Gravesend show conditioning but my legs are a lot further ahead than they were then (due to staying leanish after the show)

So I will be in shape for the guest spot and it will be interesting what the next 2 weeks bring in the way of more fat loss.

So to back....

*Deads*

1x6 110kgs

1x4 170kgs

1x3 210kgs

1x4 220kgs

1x7 200kgs

*Single arm rows* (plate loaded)

1x12 (2 plates)

1x10 (2.5 plates)

*Parallel grip pullups*

1x8

1x7

*Dumbell pullovers*

1x20 30kgs

1x15 30kgs

As I said I got a good pump but didn't feel as strong. Matt said I need to practice and increase my deadlift pull speed on the first rep as the 3rd and 4th reps are easier than the first but I think that is just a confidence thing.

My routine is coming on well and I am trying to practice a little each day.

The hunger is something else and has really kicked in this week. Last night I had to have 30g of whey in the night which did help. Anyway there is only 2 weeks left until lots of carbs so I can put up with it.

I feel a lot less bloated than my last diet for the Arnold and my waist is down over an inch from the end of the diet which just goes to show how bloated I was from eating more carbs. I am on nearly 1000kcals less than I was for the Arnold diet. I have been training abs at least once a week for the last 2-3 weeks so this may have tightened things up a little as well in the abdominal region.

Anyway thats it for now.

J


----------



## jjb1

DB said:


> Have you got your
> 
> 'I love JL' or 'JL&JJb 4eva' tattoo done yet?
> 
> lol


sorry just complimenting on someone not loving....

think iv payed you a few compliments in your show prep toomg: i must be a gay lord


----------



## supercell

Update time again.

Sorry not been updating this thread frequently this week but been fairly flat out with work etc.

Anyway things are going very well. My weight has now stabilised and infact this morning it was 2 lbs up (it always does this)

I look leaner by the day and the diet is tough but working a treat. After not having eaten during the night for a few weeks the hunger has driven me downstairs every night this week at around 1-2am. I am listening to my body and am having either a little chicken or around 30g of micellar casein.

The fish thing has been great this week and next week I am knocking out my whey completely and going over to solid foods, so egg whites, turkey and tilapia for me now!! I have never done this before so again its a little experiment. Dieting this way I have made the gains in 12 days that I would normally make in a month. Yes it is tougher but it really does feel like I am dieting and I am looking forward to a higher carb day tomorrow.

I have a lunch with my parents and then Sam aka 'Pitbull' is coming down to stay tomorrow night and then train on monday. He is taking me and Nic out for a meal just as a way of thanking me for my help during his S Coast prep and its come just at the right time!!!

I have already purchased a packet of trioplex cookies and 1 trioplex bar for tomorrow. I will eat the same meals as I have been but just add these in during the day.

I have also started a new training programme for chest. I have trained chest every 7 days and now every 9 days and although slowly it is responding I feel I need to do something very different to shock it. For the first time in my training I have taken the routine out of this months Flex magazine. It relies on training the chest twice every 7 days with 2 very different workouts. To fit in with our split I am training it twice every 9 days so it has been modified a little.

It involves rest pause work, drop sets and also progressive overload. One workout concentrates more on strength with lower rep work and the other higher rep. I did the first part on thursday and it was insanely intense.

The programme is based around the bench press but also relies on many other chest exercises as assistance. I think I am probably the best candidate for this and if I get results then I will be very happy. The programme lasts 13 weeks so it will be interesting if we can make those puppies grow!!!

Today I trained shoulders and also practiced my routine. Each time I practice it, it seems to be different!! LOL. Anyway it will be interesting to see how it goes and see if any of this dieting has paid dividends.

I was noticeably weaker on my dumbell shoulder press today, I only managed around 8 reps with 50kgs where as last week I did 12. I guess thats what comes with losing 7lbs of water and fat.

I did however get a suprisingly good pump and was incredibly vascular in the shoulders, traps, chest, arms and upper back which is encouraging.

Next week I am going to up my cardio to either 40 mins first thing or add in another 15 minutes after training to start the steady slow depletion ready for the first part of next week where my carbs will be halved for 3 days to around 125g a day. These lost cals will be made up by extra protein NOT fat, again for a change.

My water will also be raised a little next week to around 4 litres of fresh water daily and rise again in the last week to 5-6 litres in the depletion and up to 6-7 litres in the carb up and water load, where just a little vit c will be used on the last 2 days of the carb up.

Next week will be tough which will make tomorrow seem all the better! I will try to post some pics up next week at some point.

J


----------



## supercell

Sunday 27th April.

Started the day with some posing at the gym and took some pics. I am now 2 weeks out from the guest spot and pleased where I am at. I am now 12 days into dieting and would assess I am 4 weeks out from show conditioning.

Breakfast today was 60g oats, 40g whey, 1 apple, 20g raisins, 20g pineapple, 2 slices of whole wheat bread. I like fruit (fructose) first thing with my first meal as it replaces liver glycogen quickly when looking to refeed. The rest of the carbs today will be slower burners and now can do the job of replenishing muscle glycogen stores.

Strangely after posing I had gone past being hungry. I didn't force it down but it didn't go down as easy as it would have done at 6am this morning when I awoke starving!!

My weight for the record was 13st12lbs stripped this morning before breakfast and fairly depleted (thats 3lbs down from this time yesterday)

J


----------



## TAT 70

Looking real good.

Really inspirational reading diary`s like this.

I`m amazed how dedicated certain people can be.

Keep it up mate.

:third:


----------



## pob80

Awsome mate alot better condition then I thought you were in and you look fairly full aswell! I am def going to try stay leaner after my show and clean bulk once again another idea that makes perfect sense, your quads look impresive and that sweep seems more pronunced


----------



## ferxsd

OMG!! 1st pix looks J has three heads. Your Arms and Heads are same kind of size. damnnn


----------



## supercell

TAT 70 said:


> Looking real good.
> 
> Really inspirational reading diary`s like this.
> 
> I`m amazed how dedicated certain people can be.
> 
> Keep it up mate.
> 
> :third:


Thankyou, it becomes kind of second nature after a while. Staying lean in the off season is easier than I would have thought it was say 12 months ago but dieting is always tough esp the last few weeks.

J


----------



## supercell

pob80 said:


> Awsome mate alot better condition then I thought you were in and you look fairly full aswell! I am def going to try stay leaner after my show and clean bulk once again another idea that makes perfect sense, your quads look impresive and that sweep seems more pronunced


Cheers Pob.

Lean is the new fat mate!!

J


----------



## supercell

ferxsd said:


> OMG!! 1st pix looks J has three heads. Your Arms and Heads are same kind of size. damnnn


Thats funny

J


----------



## DB

abs are looking so much tighter and more aesthetic J!

awesome


----------



## Jamma

Looking awesome James keep it up!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i agree with DB, your abs are looking much tighter - the side triceps pose reminds me of lee priest


----------



## Galtonator

Looking sharp MR L


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE*

Today is Tuesday 29th April 2008

Awoke this morning the lightest I have been at 13st 11lbs.

The refeed day has certainly melted more fat away. I awoke yesterday at 14st 1lb and by the end of the day yesterday (before bed) I was 13st 13lbs!! even after a day of eating. First time I have ever weighed less at the end of a day than the morning.

I do feel flat though. I still get a good pump when training but my muscles feel spongy rather than hard, very different to the diet for the Arnold when I was bursting full right through.

This can be rectified so I am not concerned. I am going to have a higher carb day tomorrow or thursday and play things by ear. This will just be clean carbs, no cheat meals, just oats, banana and brown rice.

I am currently on approximately 325g protein, 250g carbs and around 70g fats every day. So for me very low carbs and calories too. I am very hungry at the moment esp so after the sunday cheat fest.

I have now ditched all protein powder except for my PWO shake. My protein now comes from just fish, egg whites and turkey. Next week the PWO shake will go and be replaced by white pots and fish. My carbs just come from oats and brown rice (and at the moment WMS, PWO)

So my diet currently looks like this

*Awake* 5.30am 10g glutamine, 5g acetyl l carntine, 5g beta alanine, eca stack

*CARDIO* 6.30am 30 mins

*Meal 1 *8am 80g oats, cinnamon, 15 egg whites, MP vanilla flavouring Blended and made into 2 big pancakes.

*TRAIN *9.30am 45 mins

*
CARDIO *15 mins

*Meal 2* 11am 55g whey, 55g WMS, 5g creatine MH, 10g glutamine, 5g acetyl l carntine (to be changed next week to 225g Tilapia, 300g white pots)

*Meal 3 *12pm 225g Tilapia fish, 50g brown rice, 5g olive oil

*Meal 4,5,6* (2pm,4.30pm,7pm) The same as above

*Meal 7* 9.30pm 65g oats, 8 egg whites (made into pancakes) 100g turkey breast

*Bed* 10.30pm

I am now drinking around 3-4 litres daily

I have now added in an extra 15 mins of cardio PWO which started today.  

So thats 45 mins daily with sundays off cardio.

I have decided that I am going to go with a different posing routine now for the show. Its a lot more guest spot like and I am having it mixed at the mo. The one I was going to use is going to be used at the British so its not wasted. Those of you that went to the PDI show or the Hercules guest spot I did will know that type of thing I am planning. 

Legs were done yesterday and they are very sore today.

I have now ditched the front squats and am doing back squats. I found that I had no knee tendon pain with these.

*Squats*

1x15 60kgs

1x15 60kgs

1x12 100kgs

1x12 120kgs

1x12 140kgs

1x20 100kgs

These were deep powerlifting style squats with a wider stance and **** as close to the floor as I could get it!!

This really worked the upper portion of my quads and my adductors which I feel need thickening up and hit those areas a treat.

*Dumbell alternative lunges*

1x12 each leg 38kgs total

1x12 each leg 42kgs total

1x12 each leg 42kgs total

*Standing leg curl*

1x15 each leg half stack

1x15 3/4 stack

1x10 stack plus dropped to half stack for 8 reps

Last set smoked them totally

*Dumbell lying leg curls*

1x15 19kgs

1x12 21kgs

1x15 21kgs

The ache I had from the previous exercise was severe, I didn't know whether they were going to cramp up at any time or just fall off

Overall a very productive workout with high reps and certainly worked the heart and lungs a treat. Its a huge departure from the high weight low rep style we had been following but I liked it and its something my legs respond very well to.

Tomorrow it is chest and workout 2 of my new chest routine so should be enlightening.

J


----------



## LOCUST

I went to the pdi show and had a very breif chat with u after near the bar, hopefully ill be going on may 11th too.

i loved that routine, was wicked, its on youtube too !! lol


----------



## supercell

Today I trained chest, part 2 of the new programme I am following.

It was bloody hard but my chest was utterly wasted which was good.

The routine was as follows

Bench press

5x10 90kgs This however became harder towards the end and I had to drop to 85kgs to finish the last 2 sets

The 6th set was a paused set where at the bottom (on the chest) I paused for 1-2 seconds and then drove the bar upward. I just did as many as I could do which was 7

Flat Dumbell Press

3x12 I used the 32kg dunbells but soon realised I was battered and finished off with the 25kgs.

Fly Pec Deck

3x12 I used half the stack.

That was the workout. It took around 45 mins but was brutal. I sit here tonight and my chest is sore already!!

I did some posing after and Matt took a look at me, he couldn't believe how much I had changed in just a couple of days.

I took some pics today which are below.

I am having a higher carb day tomorrow as I awoke at 13st 10lbs thats about a 10lb drop in 15 days!!!


----------



## supercell

UPDATE

Today is thursday 1st May 2008

My weight has dropped again by 1.5lbs to 13st 8.5lbs!!

I backed off the increase in cardio yesterday as I really dont need that extra PWO, I am now doing just 20 mins pre meal 1 instead of the 30 I was doing and this will be stopped altogether fairly soon. My body seems to be chomping through fat at an alarming rate at the moment just doing what I am doing.

Kind of weird today as altho I am obviously depleted and the lightest I have been since 3 weeks out from the British last year, I feel fuller and tighter today and my muscle feel a lot harder.

Looking forward to the refeed day today.

Just had 80g oats, 15 egg whites, 1 banana, vanilla flavouring from MP and cinnamon all blended and made into 3 large pancakes. Then also had 2 bits of wholemeal bread with Marmite on...Yum!!

I am going to eat freely today and not worry how many carbs I eat. It will all be clean stuff though so I know tomorrow my weight will be unchanged but physically I will feel more full and less depleted. 

Off to see Phil and Wade today both who are competing very soon, so will be good to see how they have come on since I saw them 1-2 weeks ago.

Apart from that its all good in my world at the mo, just have to make sure that Nandos doesn't get the better of me and the way I am feeling hunger wise today I think it could well take a right royal battering!!  :lift:

J


----------



## jjb1

your chest is improving bro definatly, but legs have come on massively and lats are following imo

great condition already


----------



## Tinytom

You've been using some melanotan haven't you 

Oh yes and some slightly huge muscles developing there 

BTW did you ever use that exercise I showed you with cables? I'm doing some interesting stuff with swiss balls and chest at the mo will have to show you when I see you again. TOTAL PAIN RAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Today is thursday 1st May 2008
> 
> My weight has dropped again by 1.5lbs to 13st 8.5lbs!!
> 
> I backed off the increase in cardio yesterday as I really dont need that extra PWO, I am now doing just 20 mins pre meal 1 instead of the 30 I was doing and this will be stopped altogether fairly soon. My body seems to be chomping through fat at an alarming rate at the moment just doing what I am doing.
> 
> Kind of weird today as altho I am obviously depleted and the lightest I have been since 3 weeks out from the British last year, I feel fuller and tighter today and my muscle feel a lot harder.
> 
> Looking forward to the refeed day today.
> 
> Just had 80g oats, 15 egg whites, 1 banana, vanilla flavouring from MP and cinnamon all blended and made into 3 large pancakes. Then also had 2 bits of wholemeal bread with Marmite on...Yum!!
> 
> I am going to eat freely today and not worry how many carbs I eat. It will all be clean stuff though so I know tomorrow my weight will be unchanged but physically I will feel more full and less depleted.
> 
> Off to see Phil and Wade today both who are competing very soon, so will be good to see how they have come on since I saw them 1-2 weeks ago.
> 
> Apart from that its all good in my world at the mo, just have to make sure that Nandos doesn't get the better of me and the way I am feeling hunger wise today I think it could well take a right royal battering!!  :lift:
> 
> J


Good going mate...

Looking good in the pics, seem to be dropping BF effortlessly.

Oh and just one thing

MARMITE !!!!!

S


----------



## shakey

Looking Awesome mate


----------



## willsey4

Very impressive. Arms are awesome!


----------



## jw007

looking great mate


----------



## jw007

If you could just bring up those lagging arms a bit tho PMSL


----------



## jjb1

how quick does malotinan work then i thought i noticed ya tanning over last few pics


----------



## hackskii

jw007 said:


> If you could just bring up those lagging arms a bit tho PMSL


That got a good laugh out of me....


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> You've been using some melanotan haven't you
> 
> Oh yes and some slightly huge muscles developing there
> 
> BTW did you ever use that exercise I showed you with cables? I'm doing some interesting stuff with swiss balls and chest at the mo will have to show you when I see you again. TOTAL PAIN RAAAAAAAAAAA!


I may have been. I have been a bit hit and miss with it to be honest but with a couple of sunbeds I have turned from white with a tint of blue to just off white!! 

I did use it for a few weeks until Nytol took me under his training wing so to speak. This new programme I am following from the latest Flex is pretty intense infact my chest is so sore today I decided to take my mind off it by eating so much my stomach hurts!

Hey Tom I'll give anything a go to improve, if someone told me gear would help then I'd take it LOLmg::lift:

Hope to see you very soon for more pain my friend

J


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Good going mate...
> 
> Looking good in the pics, seem to be dropping BF effortlessly.
> 
> Oh and just one thing
> 
> MARMITE !!!!!
> 
> S


AAAHHH, Marmite, the absolute food from the gods, straight off the spoon...YEAH!!!:crazy: 

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> how quick does malotinan work then i thought i noticed ya tanning over last few pics


Depends on your skin type but if you have average colour skin then I find 0.5mg ED for around 20 days followed by 0.5mgs-1.0mgs E3D works well. You will see some effects within a week and by day 20 you should be looking darker.

Dosing at 1mg for me is too much as it gives me nausea. Also for the first 1 or 2 shots you may get some facial and upper body flushing, looks like you have been out in the sun too long but subsides after around 2 hours.

The effect is very much enhanced by sunbeds so I tend to have 2 per week (6mins each) up until around a week out from the show.

J


----------



## supercell

Oh yeah by the way I gave into the greater force that is known as Nandos. I did ask for large chips but these were HUGE. I actually struggled with them but eventually got them all down.

Then for afters I had an apple and caramel trioplex bar...YUM, so I reckon I'll finish the day on around 5-600g of carbs, just what I needed TBH. Tomorrow its back to the grind.

J


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> looking great mate


Matt said you had a bit of misfortune at the SE event last weekend but did the BP and qualified for that so big well done.

Hope to see you down at the Ministry some time and this time to do some training and less socialising!! 

See you soon and best of luck with the British

J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Matt said you had a bit of misfortune at the SE event last weekend but did the BP and qualified for that so big well done.
> 
> Hope to see you down at the Ministry some time and this time to do some training and less socialising!!
> 
> See you soon and best of luck with the British
> 
> J


Cheers

yes mate, can only blame myself for f.ck up

still am rectifying on may 18th, so after that i might pop down and let you 2 put me thro one of your hardcore workouts


----------



## EDG301

Lookin gud in the pics J, look 4ward to seein u guest pose at M.M. Just make sure u dont stand ANYWHERE near me....i'l look like an 8 year old swimmer!!!lol


----------



## supercell

UPDATE TIME

Today is sunday 4th May 2008.

After a late night last night I was up with the lark today doing my cardio (just 20 mins) before I had to open the gym up.

This morning I had a fairly bad stomach upset (well lower intestines) and cant really think what may have caused it. I had severe cramps and bloating along with a little heartburn when I woke at around 5.30am.

After just making it to the toilet I was doubled over in pain for around 30 mins. Throughout the morning the pains subsided and now I am back to my normal self (thank the lord) and the bloating has gone.

Today is a non training day for me as I prepare for the depletion phase and circuit style training over the next 3 days.

I trained back on friday afternoon but decided against doing deads this week. I am not in any state to be doing heavy deads at the mo with a drop in bodyweight and calories so I stuck to 2 rowing movements and 2 pulldown movements followed by 2 sets of dumbell pullovers.

My weight this morning was unchanged at 13st 8.5lbs. I looked nice a tight this morning and each day brings me in slightly drier and tighter than the day before. My body temp seems to be well up at the moment particularly today (poss tied in with the upset this morning) and I seem to be constantly sweating. Nothing out of the ordinary for me in the last few weeks of dieting though.

My oat and egg white pancakes went down a treat today for meal 1 and since then I have had brown rice and turkey for meals 2 and 3 and some Tilapia and brown rice for meal 4. The rest of the day I will have Tilapia as I defrosted 1kg last night so need to get through it.

A couple of pics from this morning. I am a little flat for the first time in ages but its to be expected with the low carb protocol and speed dieting I am adopting!!

I am now 1 week out from the guest spot and pleased with where I am at.


----------



## ah24

Freak!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Looking good J, as ever..

How you finding you're reacting to the whole protein source change ?

S


----------



## cellaratt

Whats with those bumps all over your body...you allergic to something?:der:


----------



## Marsbar

James .. I tried those oat & egg white pancakes and they are looooovely .. well . anything tastes better than steamed fish all day LOL

Looking sharp by the way :0


----------



## amjad.khan

Looking good there James :blowme: , your abs are coming through nicely mate what your abs routine at the minute if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Looking good J, as ever..
> 
> How you finding you're reacting to the whole protein source change ?
> 
> S


To be honest Sam its hard to say. I have certainly tightened up but that may well have happened anyway. Today and yesterday I intro'd a little bit of whey into my egg whites in meal 1 and will again this eve for my last meal. I will assess again tomorrow. Whey has never effected me before detrimentally in the last week but I thought I would just try to see if it really did make the difference people say or whether its just another urban myth.

My thoughts are thats it makes no difference as long as solid food predominates and there are times in the day that whey is far superior than solid sources. This would probably outweigh any benefits you may see on the conditioning front TBH.

J


----------



## supercell

Marsbar said:


> James .. I tried those oat & egg white pancakes and they are looooovely .. well . anything tastes better than steamed fish all day LOL
> 
> Looking sharp by the way :0


Thankyou, hope all is well with yourself. Those pancakes are good but i know would taste infinately better with banana, peanut butter and strawberry jam smothered all over them! mg:

J


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> Looking good there James :blowme: , your abs are coming through nicely mate what your abs routine at the minute if you dont mind me asking?


I train them once or twice a week (every 5 days at the mo).

3 sets of crunches and 3 sets of hanging knee raises breating out at the top of each rep of both exercises to really isolate and contract the abs.

J


----------



## shakey

ah24 said:


> Freak!


Pmsl :biggrin1:


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> To be honest Sam its hard to say. I have certainly tightened up but that may well have happened anyway. Today and yesterday I intro'd a little bit of whey into my egg whites in meal 1 and will again this eve for my last meal. I will assess again tomorrow. Whey has never effected me before detrimentally in the last week but I thought I would just try to see if it really did make the difference people say or whether its just another urban myth.
> 
> My thoughts are thats it makes no difference as long as solid food predominates and there are times in the day that whey is far superior than solid sources. This would probably outweigh any benefits you may see on the conditioning front TBH.
> 
> J


Interesting..

My opinion is the only real difference from certain source changes is the overall cal=protein ratio of each given choice.

Same applies to carb/fat source changes which i know you also advise.

Out of interest save me some trial and error what amounts are you making your pancakes now as you mention you added whey back in ?

Fancy a change for breakfast tomorrow.

S


----------



## bodybuilder

James

With regards to healthy fats how many grams do you currently intake per day?

Thanks


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Interesting..
> 
> My opinion is the only real difference from certain source changes is the overall cal=protein ratio of each given choice.
> 
> Same applies to carb/fat source changes which i know you also advise.
> 
> Out of interest save me some trial and error what amounts are you making your pancakes now as you mention you added whey back in ?
> 
> Fancy a change for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> S


300g egg whites, 35g Total protein, 65g oats, cinnamon, splenda

Approx 50g protein, 40g carbs, 5g fats.

Makes about 3 pancakes

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> 300g egg whites, 35g Total protein, 65g oats, cinnamon, splenda
> 
> Approx 50g protein, 40g carbs, 5g fats.
> 
> Makes about 3 pancakes
> 
> J


Cheers buddy..

Will give them a try for breekie.

S


----------



## supercell

bodybuilder said:


> James
> 
> With regards to healthy fats how many grams do you currently intake per day?
> 
> Thanks


Currently I am taking in around 100g fats on the depletion phase.

Up until yesterday i was taking in around 65g of fats from mainly extra virgin olive oil, egg yolks and obviously those contained in the fish and turkey.

J


----------



## bodybuilder

is that approx 900 cals from fats then or have i miscalculated? whats your views on natural peanut butter as a healthy fat? i have been using this but sometimes feel i am having to much its that nice!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Currently I am taking in around 100g fats on the depletion phase.
> 
> Up until yesterday i was taking in around 65g of fats from mainly extra virgin olive oil, egg yolks and obviously those contained in the fish and turkey.
> 
> J


Depletion phase !

Yeah didn't realise its only this coming sunday, comes round quick.

You show casing those purple trunks ?

S


----------



## supercell

bodybuilder said:


> is that approx 900 cals from fats then or have i miscalculated? whats your views on natural peanut butter as a healthy fat? i have been using this but sometimes feel i am having to much its that nice!


Yes 900 clas from fats.

'step away from the peanut butter sir!'

Yes its easy to run away with cals from peanut butter. Remember too that it is only around 50% fat there are carbs and significant protein in it too.

J


----------



## bodybuilder

yeah am going to cut down on it! just an unrelated question here james where do you purchase your posing trunks from? i have been recommended to use tropicana fitness, leisureleefitness and chrissies cozzies.


----------



## DB

see u Sunday James!


----------



## supercell

bodybuilder said:


> yeah am going to cut down on it! just an unrelated question here james where do you purchase your posing trunks from? i have been recommended to use tropicana fitness, leisureleefitness and chrissies cozzies.


Both Leisure Lee and Crissies Cozzies are very good stockists.

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> see u Sunday James!


Indeed you will Mr DB. Will Mrs DB getting her dose of half naked men again?

J


----------



## supercell

UPDATE.

Sorry for not updating much but I haven't been feeling too good.

I went down with a bug after the NABBA SE on sunday and haven't been right since. It has meant that my normal appetite has been non existant and my stomach has felt like it was going to burst. Last night I was up most of the night thinking I was about to throw up.

Anyway I think I may have got to the bottom of my problems. yes I had a bug but not helped by the fact I had started using another brand of flavoured water. This particualr brand is sweetened by aspartame and this I feel has been compounding the problem.

Today I have just drunk tap water and bingo I am now sitting here feeling right as rain. The speed of my recovery has been very quick since cutting this out.

Anyway what it has meant is that the depletion phase has been made easier by the fact I wasn't hungry, the last full day of which I am doing today then just tomorrow up until 2pm then its carb central!!

Lee Powell was kind enough to give me his prep for the last week to try, again its not rocket science but it is something that Neil Hill uses for both him and Flex and all the athletes he deals with.

Am I going to divulge it? You must be kidding, I have to have something up my sleeve for the British. But in all seriousness there is nothing in it that is groundbreaking, just a very severe depletion and carb up.

Anyway I weighed in at 13st 5lbs today, 0.5lbs up from this far out from the British, so that goes to show how close I am condition wise to my British showing.

I do feel flat but as normal still am able to get a very good pump in the gym. I stopped my cardio at the weekend (sat) so I have had a nice rest over the last 3-4 days.

I do my final depletion workout tomorrow at around 1pm then its time to eat, and man have I got to eat. Just for the record I am 9lbs lighter than this far out from the Arnold, just goes to show how much water and glycogen I was carrying, so I have a lot of tissue to fill out.

Lee told me that in 2003 for the British Grand Prix he was 199lb on the last day of depletion and then on the sat night at the end of the carb up he was around 215lbs and awoke on the sunday to compete at a weight of 208lbs!!!!.....Now that's what you call a carb up!

I took this pic today at the end of my depletion workout, carbs today are between 30-50g total, not a lot is it!!!

This protocol should work and I guess on sunday we will see the results.


----------



## supercell

Just been sent the final mix of my posing music....Like it a lot. Now I just have to learn to pose!

Oh joy

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Looking good J.

Guess GP's are ideal for trying out new methods and looking forward to seeing how you get on with this new approach come sunday.

S


----------



## Fivos

James i can really see you getting grainer and grainer...that senewy muscle is really showing through...this is going to be the difference on stage at this years finals...Lots of people can get proper lean but getting that type of hardness you are displaying only comes with being in condition for a very long time..

Hope to catch up soon

Fivos


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> James i can really see you getting grainer and grainer...that senewy muscle is really showing through...this is going to be the difference on stage at this years finals...Lots of people can get proper lean but getting that type of hardness you are displaying only comes with being in condition for a very long time..
> 
> Hope to catch up soon
> 
> Fivos


Thanks Fiv, you always post just at the right moment when any self doubt may be creeping in. I agree staying lean this year was a massive priority for me.

As was the case last year at the finals, judges rewarded condition, as usually this is the only thing that separates the top 5.

This year I see as being no different and when your body is lean off season that granite grainy look is more easily achievable esp since I will have a bit longer to diet than 24 days!!!

Thanks for the support Fiv, I hope you are well and things are going to plan as far as your competing plans go this year.

BTW I caught up with Pete Chown last weekend, seems like he's had a few injuries holding him back...Now he's another cracking guy too!

All the best mate

J


----------



## Marsbar

Looking rock hard Mr L!


----------



## Fivos

Hey James im always here for a chat and to put things into perspective. I will always give credit where credit is due and like Paul Booth ill always be honest. Your work ethic since last years finals has been second to none and this sort of determination to your goal can only inspire us all.

Yea Pete gots some injuires that are holding him back but once he starts going its like god help us all..not only is a superb bodybuilder he is a geniuene guy...luckily for me he was one of my best friends.

So ill be at the UKFBB SE in 2 odd weeks and would be cool to catch up and have a chat about stuff..

Keep the great work up James.

Fivos


----------



## amjad.khan

supercell said:


> I train them once or twice a week (every 5 days at the mo).
> 
> 3 sets of crunches and 3 sets of hanging knee raises breating out at the top of each rep of both exercises to really isolate and contract the abs.
> 
> J


James once again thank you for the advice and taking your own time and answering my questions much appreciated mate, I have taken your advise from your previous thread and apply cardio to my training and Im already seeing my muscle developing into shape, cheers buddy. Good luck for weekend, I'm might go out and watch the show this weekend still deciding!!! might see you there :bounce:


----------



## supercell

UPDATE.

I am now nearing the end of the first half day of carbing up. All gone well so far.

Was lightest I have been for 2 years yesterday at the start of my 4th day of depletion at 13st 3lbs!!

Tommorrow after the 1000g of carbs I have had this afternoon and tonight, I expect I will be the same but harder and drier.

Update in the morning.

J


----------



## The Mad Rapper

supercell said:


> Tommorrow after the 1000g of carbs I have had this afternoon and tonight, I expect I will be the same but harder and drier.


What are your sources of those carbs James?


----------



## gunit

looking stellar james!!!!legs look critical!!!!hold that condition for the british and its going to be a great show!

Good luck with the guest spot

Gary Farr


----------



## supercell

The Mad Rapper said:


> What are your sources of those carbs James?


I depleted up until midday on thursday and then put in 200g simple carbs in after my last depletion workout then 90 mins later I put another 150g in. These came from WMS, rice cakes, banana and jam.

For the rest of the day (up until 11pm) it was 100g every 90 mins in the form of basmati rice and sweet pots and then oats and banana alternated.

Today I will primarily use sweet spuds and rice mixed with around 30-50g of turkey with each meal and minimal fats.

J


----------



## supercell

gunit said:


> looking stellar james!!!!legs look critical!!!!hold that condition for the british and its going to be a great show!
> 
> Good luck with the guest spot
> 
> Gary Farr


Hey gary,

Thanks mate.

Hope you are well. Spoke to J yesterday and also today. He knows what I have to do this year and I agree 100% with him. People may find J a little upfront and arrogant but I know he speaks the truth and at the end of the day I see him as a very good friend and respect very much what he tells me.

J


----------



## supercell

UPDATE.

Awoke this morning at 13st 4lbs thats 1lb up from yesterday. I was drier and harder and I feel am now in the condition of my life. The smaller, granite James is the look I have gone for and TBH its the one I'll be bringing to the British.

Had 2 meals already today and feel good although didn't sleep much in the night....Metabolic overdrive!!!!

Barring a disaster I should bring a pleasing and polished look to sundays show.

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> UPDATE.
> 
> The *smaller, granite James* is the look I have gone for and TBH its the one I'll be bringing to the British.
> 
> J


By 'smaller, granite' I presume you mean MASSIVE FREAK carved out of stone cos thats the only thing I see when visiting.

Bastard lol


----------



## tommy y

hi james not spoke to you before, but i was just wondering if you could give me some advice?

i'm doing nabba north west on sunday and have decided to deplete and load carbs for sunday....which i didnt do for lakes classic.

both wednesday an thursday were relatively low carbs, about 220g. a normal day for me is in excess of 350g.

my condition is pretty good and better than the last show,but was very flat yesterday and flat again this morning. i was hoping that by loading my carbs both today and saturday and then using mainly simple carbs and sugars on sunday i would be able to come in full and tight for sunday.

i was just wondering how many grams of carbs you would be having in the next few days up to show.

i normally stop my water tonight, and have been loading with potasium slow-k for last few days, i have also stopped my trem, masteron and GH on wednesday but still running my winstrol.

i understand it will be very hard for you to give me advice seeing as you have never had a look at me or know wat condition i'm in.

any advice would be much appreciated as i am a complete novice to this, and don't want to overspill with my carbs and come in smooth.

cheers tommy

i'm 5ft 7 and have been weighing 14st 2lb consistantly now for the last week.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Tinytom said:


> By 'smaller, granite' I presume you mean MASSIVE FREAK carved out of stone cos thats the only thing I see when visiting.
> 
> Bastard lol


Yeah that comment did make me giggle . . .

Next he'll be saying his arms are lagging lol ?

S


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> By 'smaller, granite' I presume you mean MASSIVE FREAK carved out of stone cos thats the only thing I see when visiting.
> 
> Bastard lol


You make me smile.

I'll put it another way then...smaller in a comparative sense.

J


----------



## supercell

tommy y said:


> hi james not spoke to you before, but i was just wondering if you could give me some advice?
> 
> i'm doing nabba north west on sunday and have decided to deplete and load carbs for sunday....which i didnt do for lakes classic.
> 
> both wednesday an thursday were relatively low carbs, about 220g. a normal day for me is in excess of 350g.
> 
> my condition is pretty good and better than the last show,but was very flat yesterday and flat again this morning. i was hoping that by loading my carbs both today and saturday and then using mainly simple carbs and sugars on sunday i would be able to come in full and tight for sunday.
> 
> i was just wondering how many grams of carbs you would be having in the next few days up to show.
> 
> i normally stop my water tonight, and have been loading with potasium slow-k for last few days, i have also stopped my trem, masteron and GH on wednesday but still running my winstrol.
> 
> i understand it will be very hard for you to give me advice seeing as you have never had a look at me or know wat condition i'm in.
> 
> any advice would be much appreciated as i am a complete novice to this, and don't want to overspill with my carbs and come in smooth.
> 
> cheers tommy
> 
> i'm 5ft 7 and have been weighing 14st 2lb consistantly now for the last week.


Hi Tommy,

You are right Tommy it is hard for me to advise so what I would do is stick to what your plan was and see the result come sunday. To change anything now would not only be foolish but you would learn nothing.

Two things to bare in mind

1. Why change what obviously worked last week?

2. Also you have not depleted at all by lowering your carbs to that amount so just be careful about how much you put back in, thats the only advice I'm offering.

Best of luck on sunday and let us know the result

J


----------



## gunit

Nice one J,mate if anyone nos what the Wicker is like its me,he has been responsible for all my success on stage and he does tell it very much how it is!!!!some of the things he has said to me would make most peoples head turn but it is 110% upfront!!!

You no its all an illusion up there and with ur thickness and density a lighter conditioned look is only going to make u look twice as big!!

look forward to seeing some pics,

all the best mate


----------



## supercell

2 pics from this morning after the first 10 hours of loading yesterday. Sitting around 84.5-85kgs.


----------



## jjb1

looking sharp bro, i think your right the tight hard look suits you better you have enough muscle to not worry about being water full.

a combo of the both might be sick at the british 'bit bigger bit tighter'


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Outstanding buddy..

This new approach appears to be working well with you.

S


----------



## hilly

looking unreal james it seems you are constantly making progress and very impressive progress at that.


----------



## Fivos

James your balance and symetry is near on perfect...mate you are proper grainy!

Fivos


----------



## rightyho

looking brilliant as ever and grainy as Fivos said, too.


----------



## smithy26

conditioning looks alot better mate, are u all set and ready for muscle mayhem!!!!!


----------



## supercell

Thanks guys and as another day draws to a close I can honestly say that eating carbs is a lot harder than depletion. I will finish today on around 950g and when you are eating all of it it is hard work with the fluids going in too.

I am really beginning to fill out tonight. My weight is up 4lbs from this time last night and everything looks tight but very watery.

As Lee said I need to go to bed tomorrow night bursting full and watery and then let the magic work overnight and continue drying out over the morning and day of the show.

His words were 'if I dont go to bed bursting and watery I wont be full enough the following day'

Tomorrow he has me shooting for a further 800g but he said to play by ear. I know when I am truly full and will then back off and swap to protein only when that time comes. The main thing is to continue drinking a lot tomorrow right up till bedtime and then sips right through the following day.

Like I tell most people they normally have enough carbs on show day but are generally underwatered and dehydrated. Something that is often mistaken for not having enough carbs in the system.

Anyway I have 2 meals left then its off to bed to sweat for a few hours until I eventually drop off to sleep when its time to get up!!

God I love this phase. Bring on the dry turkey, thats what I say!!

J


----------



## Galtonator

Your conditioning is bloody awsome big guy


----------



## shakey

Ditto what everone else is saying James,your looking Awesome mate,condition in your quads is mg:


----------



## squat_this

Looking good you big freak!


----------



## Nytol

Looking amazing there mate, :thumb:


----------



## DB

awesome dude see u 2mrw


----------



## smithy26

looked awesome at the show mate great posing, me and my mate pi*ssed ourself when you poked ya head through those two 20 stone guys!!


----------



## Nytol

James looked f*cking awesome on stage today, his arms looked even bigger, which is NOT a bad thing, as the whole physique just flowed nicely, I hope some decent pictures were taken, good job buddy,


----------



## DB

yeah james looked immense!


----------



## supercell

Cheers guys, I had a great day. The venue was perfect and the crowd very receptive. Scott ceretainly knows how to run a show, that's for sure. I met a lot of very nice people and also had some very nice encouraging comments from people I trust and respect.

I was very pleased with what I dragged in in 3.5 weeks of hard dieting and rest asurred this IS just the start of my prep for the British.

For me doing a guest spot is something to take seriously, not only for the promoter but also for me. It gives me a chance to trial new ideas without it 'mattering' so to speak.

I have now found what works for me, its simple but with a little twist at the end which brings it all in very nicely.

I weighed only 84.5kgs today but looked bigger than I was when competing at 89kgs

I will be tighter still for the British. Conditioning IS EVERYTHING.

These few photos were taken by Nicki backstage just after I had been on.


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> I weighed only 84.5kgs today but looked bigger than I was when competing at 89kgs


I'm shocked mate, you looked huge!

Plenty of room for growing there then,


----------



## steveg

lookin good James, looking forward to the brits!


----------



## Nine Pack

Looking good there buddy.  Still a bit to come off the back & delts but we will see you right down to the bone for the British.

I think if you tried to target the lower lats it might even out your symmetry from behind. The upper lats, rhomboids & mid traps are very thick indeed & the low lat thickness is the same as John is aiming for.

Your chest seems to be responding to the training now, that's good to see. Now hurry up & get a bl**dy pro card so I can have a fighting chance when I come back next year


----------



## Galtonator

Looking good there James. Looks like the Brits could be very interesting


----------



## phase2phase

Nytol said:


> I'm shocked mate, you looked huge!
> 
> Plenty of room for growing there then,


Likwise you look far heavier than that and you legs on stage looked alot bigger than in the photos.


----------



## supercell

*UPDATE *

Today was chest and suprisingly I had a bloody great session and strength was well up from my last workout.

As you can guess the pump was huge today after I had rehydrated and eaten a Nandos last night.

My weight was up 4lbs on the same time yesterday.

I completed the phase 1 workout from flex and increased the weight today so it went as follows

*Bench Press*

1x15 60kgs

5x10 90kgs

1x10 100kgs

1 x10 paused reps 90kgs

1x15 80kgs

Was really pleased with this. Big improvements even though my chest felt sore from pumping up and posing yesterday. I was actually in 2 minds whether or not to train it and I'm glad I did.

*Flat Dumbell Press*

1x10 35kgs

1x8 35kgs

1x6 35kgs

*Pec deck flyes*

1x12 hole 6

2x12 hole 8

Pump from hell after these and was ready for session to end as pump was extreme. Crazily vascular today too after returning sodium into the mix last night.

I feel great today. I treated the guest spot like a show and normally I am knackered the day after but I am buzzing today.

Diet is back to 325g protein, 350g carbs and around 80g fats today. I am drinking a lot of fluid too to help stop any potential rebound from the dehydration and all of those carbs I banged in over 2.5 days.

Wednesday is my next training session and is legs. Something I haven't trained for around 3 weeks so I'll have to take it easy or I'll end up like I did a few weeks ago!

J


----------



## _GM_

looking very good in those pics james

your waist looks a lot tighter than it did at the arnold, go figure eh!

delts are huge as per


----------



## hackskii

Wow, you looked really full in those pics.


----------



## adrian1436114556

you looked full on sunday james and a very polished routien, i just saw it before i started me back stage prep,your plan is coming together i think ,for what thats worthy ha.


----------



## Jamma

Looking awesome James


----------



## Magic Torch

It was a great routine on Sunday mate, I was loving the music very pro!

Scott did put on an ace show, more for the lads I think tho, some very small skirts on the lovely ladies giving out the silverware.....good lad Scott


----------



## jjb1

being that tight and that full shows the improvements in your chest bro

you must be pleased as yer working hard there


----------



## supercell

UPDATE.

After a little rebound I am now back down to 13st5lbs. I rebounded quite badly on monday and held a ton of water with my weight going up to 13st 13lbs!!

Anyway for those of you that missed me at the MM show I am now going to be doing a guest spot at this weekends UKBFF show which is my Birthday, on sunday 18th May at the Beck Theatre. Any drinks at the bar will be welcome after!!.

I wont be able to do a full carb up as on the sat it is my anniversary and we are going out for much of the day and going to lunch at the place we got married 5 years ago, so I certainly wont be limiting sodium there!

Anyway I am depleting now and will do again tomorrow and the first half of friday then I will carb up (generally stuff my face and eat more) for 1.5 days.

So this weeks training has gone out of the window and I am just doing some more depletion circuits. I feel great and am suprised I pulled it back so quickly after the last outing.

Anyway those are my plans for the coming week.

J


----------



## LOCUST

Hey james, you looked great on sunday mate, my gf managed to capture on film the big posedown at the end including you sneaking inbetween the monsters.

Do you want me to youtube it and post a link here ?


----------



## smithy26

LOCUST said:


> Hey james, you looked great on sunday mate, my gf managed to capture on film the big posedown at the end including you sneaking inbetween the monsters.
> 
> Do you want me to youtube it and post a link here ?


yeah that made me laugh, would nt mind seeing that again


----------



## hackskii

smithy26 said:


> yeah that made me laugh, would nt mind seeing that again


I would love to see that.


----------



## supercell

Yeah post away my friend.

We all like a good posedown!

J


----------



## LOCUST

ok here it is, excuse my gf's unsteady hand.

James in more near the end, it was a truly great posedown.


----------



## smithy26

LOCUST said:


> ok here it is, excuse my gf's unsteady hand.
> 
> James in more near the end, it was a truly great posedown.


cool vid

you must of been sat on the table next to me then!!


----------



## DB

That means u must have been near me, Pitbull&magic then Smithy?


----------



## pitbull1436114521

DB said:


> That means u must have been near me, Pitbull&magic then Smithy?


By the sounds of it all the UKM boys were sat over that same corner and we didn't even realise..

Def need to arrange a meeting up point at the next show..

S


----------



## smithy26

yeah i did reconise u mate, me and my mate were the two baldies sat behind you lol.

i always think im intruding on people. may be there sunday, i will say hi if i see you


----------



## LOCUST

LOL, i was on the table as you enterd that side area, grey t-shirt and my gf was wearing a pink top. i was about 10ft from your table DB.


----------



## smithy26

i think i remeber seeing you!


----------



## hilly

looking awesome as always james ubvelievable that your even lighter yet looking bigger and leaner than ever mate.


----------



## LOCUST

smithy26 said:


> i think i remeber seeing you!


My gf remembers seeing you, you was on the table next to us.


----------



## Magic Torch

I remember your GF Locust but not you lol 

James you looked awesome as always, as I said before your music was well put together - very pro!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Magic Torch said:


> James you looked awesome as always, as I said before your music was well put together - very pro!


Got to agree a very polished routine there mate, finished with a pose only a small few can pull off..

You doing same this sunday or got another one lined up ?

S


----------



## supercell

No same routine mate, just a different intro.

Started the carb up yesterday lunch time with fewer carbs and awoke at the same weight as last week this morning. However during today the weight has piled on even though I will end up on around 1000g of carbs less than the week before.

I also have a slight spanner in the works, well not spanner as I am looking forward to it. I cant cut my sodium this time as tomorrow lunchtime Nic and I are going out for a meal to celebrate our 5th Wedding anniversary, so it will be interesting what effect this will have on sunday. Thats the great thing about these guest spots even if you do balls it up its not the end of the world, yet you are able to learn a huge amount about how your body responds to different variables.

I'll post a pic tomorrow morning unless its all gone t1ts up

J


----------



## martinmcg

congrats on your anniversery mate , its our 1st this week end too, you probaly find the later sodium drop wont hurt at all , you was lookin real good at MM last sun


----------



## supercell

Thanks Martin. It will be interesting to see. I am keeping the seasoning in today.

These pics were taken this morning. I am weighing around 1lb up from last week but have carbed up on around a third less carbs. For the first half day on thursday they were all simple carbs in the form of vitargo, rice cakes, jam, granola, banana and then oats for the last meal.

Yesterday started with simple carbs again for the first 3 meals and then alternated between sweet tatty/rice and then oats/banana. Today I will play by ear.

James


----------



## pitbull1436114521

J

You still got the AM pics the morning of MM you texted me ?

Hard to do a proper comparsion as one is on my phone but you do appear IMO harder and dryer in todays pics then morning of MM !

Get both up on here for a proper look ?

S


----------



## supercell

I'll see if I have the right ones. Here goes....

Very difficult to tell as lighting different and also further away in last weeks shots.

Anyway pleased with still another day of drying out. It could have been SO much worse if I hadn't controlled the rebound well like I did.

J


----------



## jjb1

you'll have to put an X on the spot to keep the photos the same 

wicked symetry!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> I'll see if I have the right ones. Here goes....
> 
> Very difficult to tell as lighting different and also further away in last weeks shots.
> 
> Anyway pleased with still another day of drying out. It could have been SO much worse if I hadn't controlled the rebound well like I did.
> 
> J


Yeah i agree now seen them both on here.

And indeed managed the rebound very well.

See you tomorrow buddy

S


----------



## Jamma

James your symmetry is unbelieveable!!!!


----------



## tommy y

hi james, i'm just after a bit of advice. the rebound you talk about after a show is this where you start to hold water the day after. after my show last weekend i put on 16 pound in a day or so. obviously this can only be water?? i have n't changed from my diet and the weight is coming off but i'm still a bit watery in comparison to last weekend!! i've got a show on 25th may then the NABBA britain on 31st an the WFF Universe on the 7th, so any chance you can advise me on how to control this rebound as i would like to hold my condition for those three weeks. thanks tommy


----------



## supercell

tommy y said:


> hi james, i'm just after a bit of advice. the rebound you talk about after a show is this where you start to hold water the day after. after my show last weekend i put on 16 pound in a day or so. obviously this can only be water?? i have n't changed from my diet and the weight is coming off but i'm still a bit watery in comparison to last weekend!! i've got a show on 25th may then the NABBA britain on 31st an the WFF Universe on the 7th, so any chance you can advise me on how to control this rebound as i would like to hold my condition for those three weeks. thanks tommy


I would like to think that I control my rebound fairly well in that its normally only a few pounds that go very quickly.

The reason for rebound is many fold.

1. You drink a lot of fluid up to the show, then you stop and then after you resume NORMAL (lesser) drinking

2. You may or may not have used vitc or a diuretic which you then discontinue

3. You reduce then remove your salt in the last 2 days then put it all back in again after the show.

4. The day after the show and straight after the show, you cheat and eat foods high in simple sugars and salt as well as sat fat.

5. You stop fat burners and T3 meds.

So the logical thing to do is the following.

1. Keep your water intake high (6 litres min) for the following 5 days after.

2. Keep using vitc (at a reduced dose each day) OR if you have used a diuretic halve the amount each day after for 4-5 days

3. Avoid salt in the first few days but then intro slowly. I however for this last guest spot used sodium right up until I stepped on stage so it was never removed and consequently I have had NO rebound from staying high with it.

4 Keep your cheat meal clean and avoid simple sugars. These spike insulin levels and will encourage the body to hold fat and water at an alarming rate.

5. Taper off any t3 med. Not because you need to for your thyroids sake but for your metabolisms sake.

So you can see the best way to avoid is to keep doing what you were doing but slowly phase it out over a 5 days to a week and also keep the cardio going. This encourages the body to expel water and aid the transit of any extra food consumed.

Hope this helps

J


----------



## tommy y

thanks alot james, thats cleared alot of things up for me. much appreciated!!


----------



## supercell

Pleased to help my friend and best of luck over the next few weeks

J


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> I would like to think that I control my rebound fairly well in that its normally only a few pounds that go very quickly.
> 
> The reason for rebound is many fold.
> 
> 1. You drink a lot of fluid up to the show, then you stop and then after you resume NORMAL (lesser) drinking
> 
> 2. You may or may not have used vitc or a diuretic which you then discontinue
> 
> 3. You reduce then remove your salt in the last 2 days then put it all back in again after the show.
> 
> 4. The day after the show and straight after the show, you cheat and eat foods high in simple sugars and salt as well as sat fat.
> 
> 5. You stop fat burners and T3 meds.
> 
> So the logical thing to do is the following.
> 
> 1. Keep your water intake high (6 litres min) for the following 5 days after.
> 
> 2. Keep using vitc (at a reduced dose each day) OR if you have used a diuretic halve the amount each day after for 4-5 days
> 
> 3. Avoid salt in the first few days but then intro slowly. I however for this last guest spot used sodium right up until I stepped on stage so it was never removed and consequently I have had NO rebound from staying high with it.
> 
> 4 Keep your cheat meal clean and avoid simple sugars. These spike insulin levels and will encourage the body to hold fat and water at an alarming rate.
> 
> 5. Taper off any t3 med. Not because you need to for your thyroids sake but for your metabolisms sake.
> 
> So you can see the best way to avoid is to keep doing what you were doing but slowly phase it out over a 5 days to a week and also keep the cardio going. This encourages the body to expel water and aid the transit of any extra food consumed.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> J


Wise words mate. See you soon.


----------



## martinmcg

defo looked tighter and drier this weekend james ,you gonna keep lean all the way to british now


----------



## supercell

martinmcg said:


> defo looked tighter and drier this weekend james ,you gonna keep lean all the way to british now


Hi Martin,

The thing is I only know lean now. For me its not a chore to stay within 6 weeks of show condition. Over the past 18 months I have stayed lean and now my body thrives on it.

I have (in the last 2 weeks) in effect done 2 shows yet I feel absolutely fine and was back doing cardio this morning and a heavy back workout.

I have allowed myself some pasta and a Nandos today but tomorrow I'll be back on a diet of around 250-300 carbs, 300 protein and around 100 fats. This will keep me lean but also is just enough of a surplus to grow very slightly over the coming few months.

I also have the incentive of a guest spot at the end of August at the Kent UKBFF show and also now at the UKBFF Welsh Championships in mid Sept after speaking with Mike tonight.

Some people may think it is unwise to do what will be in effect 5 shows (Arnold and 4 guest spots) this year before the British, but for me its easy. It allows me to trial things that I never would have done before when it 'really' matters yet still show up with a tight and near contest ready physique.

Also just think of all the little rebounds I'll get from regular competing or guesting and how much easier it will be for me to achieve a real grainy dry look for the British this year by staying within striking distance of show condition.

I thrive on it, gain more experience on and off stage and also get to meet a lot of people I would never have had the pleasure of meeting.

Just by turning up in shape for my first guest spot I have secured 2 others after the promoters saw the pics and the condition I will bring.

You have to play the game and make yourself available and put yourself out by dieting and it all keeps your profile high, gaining more support from all areas.

So in answer to your question (after excessive rambling); yes I will be staying lean!!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Wise words mate. See you soon.


Most of which came from you mate over the months!! :beer:

See you in Southport, cant bloody wait.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

And manage to make it look easy !!!!

S


----------



## martinmcg

james thats what i call deadication !!!!

will be intresting to see the changes in your physique on the weeks to come, will be at the kent show and competing at the wales show,

and good motivation for me to get my **** in gear


----------



## supercell

My last update today before I wind this thread down.

Its now been 5 days since the guest spot and I am back up to around 91kgs and feeling good. My weight has now stabilised and obviously I am still very lean but a little watery.

This puts me in a great place for the next phase of my training and diet.

I am sticking to the 9 day split and training more typically like a BBer. Sets of around 3-5 per exercise and around 8-12 reps per set. Workouts are lasting around 45-60 mins.

Abs are being trained once a week, cardio performed 5x a week at 20 mins and arms are still being left out. Chest is being trained every 4-5 days but the rest of my bodyparts every 9 days as before.

I want my weight now to remain stable and this will put me in a very good position for my 2 forthcoming guest appearances and also then ultimately the Brits.

I have found a great 'run in' after experimentation and will be adopting the same for the British and my 2 remaining guest spots.

My macros now sit at around 325/325/90 but this can vary depending on how I feel and my conditioning.

I am not really trying to grow anymore, just make changes to the mass I have.

The Brits will see a very tight package indeed and improved on last year but my weight will be very similar as I dont need to pay the size game, just the condition game now.

I recently displayed a physique that looked bigger than the Arnold but was around 4kgs lighter, this is the one I will adopt from now on.

I want to thank everyone for their support and I'll still be around offering advice and keeping up to date with everyone elses threads here and on musclechat (where I am now a moderator), myprotein forums and also on my own site www.jamesllewellin.com which will be launched very soon (updates to follow)

The next phase of my DVD will be being filmed this summer in my prep for the British and will include the lead up and also footage from my guest spots and the British champs itself. This has now been discussed and secured, so it WILL happen.

I will then have a record from late 2006 to the present day and hopefully it will all be wrapped up after the Brits in October. Again I will launch this on my website and it will be able to be purchased from other websites/forums/retail outlets etc, once completed.

I want to wish everyone who is competing this year or just starting out a very big 'good luck' and I am sure I will see many of you at the various shows coming up.

James


----------



## jjb1

im looking forward to watching the british

good luck mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best mate :rockon:


----------



## carly

pitbull said:


> And manage to make it look easy !!!!
> 
> S


james you look amazing!! wow!! :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

James your physique is amazing mate. I really admire how you have maintained such quality conditioning through the off season. You have a personality to match your physique. Even when dieting hard you're still so supportive!


----------



## clarkey

Littleluke said:



> James your physique is amazing mate. I really admire how you have maintained such quality conditioning through the off season. You have a personality to match your physique. Even when dieting hard you're still so supportive!


Totally agree with the above and what everyone else has said..all the best James.


----------



## supercell

Massive thanks guys and girl, you are all inspirational to me.

Over and out

James


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good luck and all the best mate!


----------



## Galtonator

all the best dude


----------



## Fivos

Had a wicked workout with James and Sam on bank holiday Monday..we trained at Monster Gym and smashed up Chest..its always great catching up with James and hitting a workout (you are not to bad either Sam :laugh: )

Anyway James...your call next..i'll make my way to you and return the favour of ruining my chest..in a nice way of course! :beer:

Fivos


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Fivos said:


> Had a wicked workout with James and Sam on bank holiday Monday..we trained at Monster Gym and smashed up Chest..its always great catching up with James and hitting a workout (you are not to bad either Sam :laugh: )
> 
> Anyway James...your call next..i'll make my way to you and return the favour of ruining my chest..in a nice way of course! :beer:
> 
> Fivos


Or guys you more then welcome to make the pilgrimage up here (Bedford) Golds is finally up and running with some very nice new and gleaming Hammer strength kit...

Get a session in with Luke and myself, then no doubt off for a little feed up :thumbup1:

Got 5 mean bits of Hammer kit for back !!!

I'm just spolit for choice

S


----------



## carly

so whens a girl get an invite to come and train!! I feel all left out hahahaha :confused1: :crying: :lol:


----------



## pitbull1436114521

carly said:


> so whens a girl get an invite to come and train!! I feel all left out hahahaha :confused1: :crying: :lol:


More then welcome to pop up my way :whistling:

S


----------



## carly

pitbull said:


> More then welcome to pop up my way :whistling:
> 
> S


well its about time I had an invite off some1!! us girlies trian hard to we wont slack :thumb:


----------



## pitbull1436114521

carly said:


> well its about time I had an invite off some1!! us girlies trian hard to we wont slack :thumb:


We'll see . . .

Shoot me a message on MSN if you ever want to pop up, no doubt be able to sort something.

At least now we've got a proper gym up here.

Chest tomorrow (well today really in about 8 hours) so looking forward to hitting some of the Hammer chest kit..

Well off to get some beauty sleep !

S


----------



## Fivos

Carly..i see you are from Essex as well..if you wanna train at Monster just pm me..

Fivos


----------



## MALONEG

James it was nice to meet you on sunday at paul and johns gym hope you and wade found nandos ok .Look forward to a work out with you next time you are up north is it ok for me to get your moblie number from paul so i can txt you thanks gav


----------



## supercell

MALONEG said:


> James it was nice to meet you on sunday at paul and johns gym hope you and wade found nandos ok .Look forward to a work out with you next time you are up north is it ok for me to get your moblie number from paul so i can txt you thanks gav


Course mate. Ask Mr B, he'll give it to you.

J


----------



## MALONEG

Cheers james will speak with paul later had my mrs pick me up 2 tri plex

bars before.I woke up dreaming about them last night i can see my self eating a 2.00am tonight but no worrys cardio will take care of that at 5.30am looking forward to final get a proper off season diet going THANKS to P B still seems stange adding all this oil and peanut butter to my meals

hope to speak soon cheers gav


----------



## donggle

Just want to say here, great fella is JL, and a brilliant ambassador for bb-ing. I introduced myself at the Britain, great to chat with, friendly and listened. Also gives some good advice. Top bloke. (Huge aswell!)

Thanks James!


----------



## carly

thank you Fivos I will!! fab !! PM'ed


----------



## Fivos

Cary, cool. pmd back..


----------



## WRATH

supercell said:


> Thanks Martin. It will be interesting to see. I am keeping the seasoning in today.
> 
> These pics were taken this morning. I am weighing around 1lb up from last week but have carbed up on around a third less carbs. For the first half day on thursday they were all simple carbs in the form of vitargo, rice cakes, jam, granola, banana and then oats for the last meal.
> 
> Yesterday started with simple carbs again for the first 3 meals and then alternated between sweet tatty/rice and then oats/banana. Today I will play by ear.
> 
> James


Ya look huge man!

CONGRATS


----------



## Rebus

James, whats the training and diet programme like these days? Is the training still eod with a bodypart hit once every 10days?

Is this something you advocate to everyone for building good size off season?

Yeh you guessed it, im now considering myself offseason ( in reference to your PM in reply to mine )


----------

